# VOX EN EL CENTRO DE LA LUPA: CORRUPCIÓN EN VOX, ANÁLISIS y CRÍTICA.



## Anton wesker stark (27 Ene 2018)

ACTUALIZADO A 26/01/2019. Buenas, trataré de tener el post actualizado, como se puede ver fue creado antes de que le empezasen a dar bombo a vox (lo vi venir a KM). Ha servido para muchos la información dando pie incluso a algún que otro reportaje que se han ayudado de información de aquí. 


Es una recopilación de datos/sucesos/noticias etc sobre Vox, Santiago Abascal etc a raíz de hallar respuestas a posibles dudas y preguntas para esclarecer ciertos aspectos al mismo tiempo que emito una crítica. Ya que siempre he mantenido que en política hay que tener presentes una serie de conceptos a analizar para tras la investigación saber a quien y que se está apoyando/votando, más en España, uno de los países más corruptos del mundo y dónde los políticos más mienten. 


En este post se sabrá quienes son Vox en realidad, todo con fuentes y bien masticado. Sabiendo que son propicios a borrar sus trapos sucios etc, por si acaso he salvado todos los links y fuentes en una web de salvado de páginas así como el post en un archivo a buen recaudo por si acaso.


En este post pondré secciones tan interesantes como su financiación, y decir que tanto nosotros como el país estamos vendidos...

Todo esto lo hago para ver si empezamos a despertar un poco porque veo que a alguno que otro ya se la han vuelto a meter doblada... y más de uno con su sectarismo parece ser que ni aunque se lo ponga con un letrero luminoso y se lo masque bien va a leer o comprender algo que implique dar su brazo a torcer, allá él si quiere actuar como un vulgar voxemita.


Un partido no tiene vida propia sino que es la suma total de quienes lo dirigen y presentan en sus listas o han, sus ideas/acciones/honradez, y quiénes apoyan respectivamente incluido a nivel económico.


Así pues lanzaré la pregunta ¿como votante, sabe a qué está votando?.


*Empecemos.*


*CARMEN LOMANA*






-Empresaria. Trabajó para el banco Santander en Londres. Licenciada en filosofía. Ha sido colaboradora de diversos programas, una de sus primeras apariciones fue en Antena 3 Punto Doc en 2008. Ha participado en programas como ¡Más que baile!, Sálvame diario, Sálvame Deluxe, Supervivientes, Universo Lomana y Las joyas de la corona. (PROGRAMAS TOPE FILOSÓFICOS ROTO2)

-Auto-definida como "mujer combativa y feminista, libre e idenpendiente".

-Fue icono y musa del orgullo gay. Madrina del certamen nacional de Mister Gay Pride España 2012, gracias a su simpatía por el colectivo.

-Carmen Lomana tuvo sus filias y acercamiento al PP del cual pedía el voto, luego de Podemos (en especial con Monedero de quién presumía de gran amistad y haber compartido un roscón de reyes) del que fue llamada "La Musa Divina de Podemos". 

-Por petición de Vox en 2015 es presentada al senado en su lista como la número 3 por la comunidad de Madrid. "¿Para el Senado? Si yo estoy en contra de que exista el Senado', les contesté."

-En el 2016 anunció que ya no se presentaría más para el partido, lo que quedó confirmado en su ausencia a las listas del senado en las elecciones generales de España de 2016. "En principio, ella no dio crédito a la misma. 








01/12/2010 “La foto tiene un mensaje feminista. Yo voy de dominadora”
http://www.divinity.es/actualidad/foto-mensaje-feminista-voy-dominadora_0_1134000002.html

26 jun. 2012 Lomana en Orgullo gay 2012
Carmen Lomana, madrina del Orgullo Gay 2012 - YouTube

26/06/2012 Carmen Lomana, madrina de honor del Orgullo Gay 2012
Carmen Lomana, madrina de honor del Orgullo Gay 2012

08/02/2015 Carmen Lomana, la musa divina de Podemos (a su pesar)
Carmen Lomana, la musa divina de Podemos (a su pesar)

18/11/2015 Carmen Lomana, 'número tres' de Vox al Senado por Madrid
Elecciones Generales: Carmen Lomana, 'número tres' de Vox al Senado por Madrid | EL MUNDO

04 de diciembre de 2015 La candidata de Vox Carmen Lomana descuadra pidiendo votar al PP
La candidata de Vox Carmen Lomana descuadra pidiendo votar al PP - ESdiario.



(COMENTARIO PERSONAL): Bueno... estas cosas dejan sin palabras lo sé, ya sé que parece hipocresía pero apuesto a que tenia mucho que aportar al país y al partido que presentó a tal filosofa del sálvame, feminista y musa del orgullo guay.

Pero no, no penséis mal, tal vez Vox en su idea de renovación y cambio tenía pensado en convertir el gobierno en un Sálvame deluxe fichando también luego a Belén Esteban como ministra de educación y cultura, Paquirrín componiendo el nuevo tema para himno de España y la Pantoja como ministra de justicia.




*VIDAL QUADRAS*





Si, y el de la izq es el gran amigo de Vox, el bigotitos, más adelante trataremos el tema más profundamente.

Liberal-Conservador, entre su historial figura:

-Vicepresidente del Parlamento Europeo y eurodiputado (1999-2014) del PP.

-Presidente del PP de Cataluña (1991-1996).

-Diputado del Parlamento de Cataluña(1988-1996).

-Senador en las cortes Generales (1996-1999).

-Concejal del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona (1987-1991).

-Actividad: Alianza popular (1983-1989). PP (1989-2014), tras 30 años de militancia deja el PP para unirse a Vox como presidente (2014-2015) y por el que fue cabeza de lista en las elecciones europeas del 25 de mayo sin obtener representación. En junio de ese mismo años anunció su renuncia a la reelección como presidente de Vox.

-Ha sido colaborador durante años de los diarios La razón, La Gaceta y de la revista Época.

-Forma parte del Patronato de Honor de la Fundación para la defensa de la Nación Española (DENAES) desde el 22 de marzo de 2006

-Gran relación con Aznar al que invitaba a participar en la campaña/mítines de Vox. Tanto Vidal-Quadras como Aznar son miembros del Friends Of Israel.


> El fundador de Vox, Alejo Vidal-Quadras, es miembro de Amigos Europeos de Israel, el lobby más poderoso en Bruselas - La Celosía





> Tras su salida de Vox, Vidal recomendó votar a.....Ciudadanos.
> Alejo Vidal-Quadras recomienda votar a Ciudadanos





> “*Sería una lástima* que en las semanas que faltan hasta la apertura de los colegios *no se pudiese oír tu autorizada voz*”, expone Vidal-Quadras en la misiva a Aznar.



Y considera que


> *“la noticia de que la dirección del Partido Popular no te ha cursado ninguna invitación* para participar en la campaña de las elecciones europeas del próximo 25 de mayo *confirma que la ejecutoria del Gobierno no se corresponde con las ideas, los principios, los valores y las propuestas por las que once millones de españoles le otorgaron la mayoría absoluta hace dos años y medio”*.



En la carta, Vidal-Quadras elogia las *“tomas de posición públicas de los últimos tiempos”* de Aznar

noticias/ 29 Abril, 2014
Vox invita a Aznar a participar en sus mítines | La Gaceta


*JOSÉ LUIS GONZÁLEZ QUIRÓS*






-Liberal

-Desde la transición a la democracia en España ha desarrollado una actividad política bastante continuada: formó parte del Consejo Político de Unión de Centro Democrático (coalición política y, posteriormente, un partido político español liderado por Adolfo Suárez, que ejerció un papel protagonista durante la transición a la democracia) hasta 1981 y del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional del Centro Democrático y Social entre 1982 y 1987 (Partido también liderado por Adolfo Suárez que luego se integró en 2006 en el PP).

-Desde 1991 hasta 2003 formó parte del consejo asesor de la Fundación para el Análisis y los Estudios Sociales.

-*En 1995 editó los discursos políticos de José María Aznar* (La España en que yo creo, Editorial Noesis), ha sido fundador (2004) y primer director de la revista Cuadernos de pensamiento político que edita la citada fundación. *Fue parte del equipo de José María Aznar que le acompañó desde 1996*.

-Es comentarista del diario Gaceta de los Negocios y colabora habitualmente en los medios digitales elconfidencial.com y elestadodelderecho.com.

-En enero de 2014 presentó el nuevo partido político Vox junto con otros exmilitantes del Partido Popular, con el fin de presentarse a las elecciones europeas de ese año,​ pero en febrero de 2015 comunicó su baja.

-Envuelto en un escándalo interno en Vox. Como presidente en funciones facturó al partido 58.000 euros y colocó a su hijo, (Fue acusado por la ex-popular y entonces dirigente y ejecutiva de vox Cristina Seguí la cual decidió revelar lo que consideraba falta de transparencia en las cuentas del partido después de recibir duras críticas de parte de su partido por conceder una entrevista a la revista Interviú.) 






> Cristina Seguí: "Pido la dimisión de González Quirós por el bien del partido"
> 
> *Según Seguí, Quirós ha facturado más de 58.000 euros a Vox en cinco meses a través de la consultoría Mind & Matters, la cual pertenece a él y a su hijo.*






> Seguí aseguró que el Comité no conoció de las facturaciones de Quirós hasta hace un mes. «*Me enteré de que el presidente en funciones cobraba sueldo en una reunión del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional y pedí explicaciones sobre cuáles son los criterios para cobrar en el partido*», explicó Seguí. *González Quirós le dijo que de esa suma, 5.000 euros constituían su sueldo, mientras que «el resto del dinero» no lo podía «justificar»*.




*«Quirós fue elegido 'a dedo' por Vidal Quadras, asegura Cristina Seguí»*



> Seguí apuntó que fue el presidente de la formación, Alejo Vidal Quadras, quien «puso ese sueldo a González Quirós».





> En su entrada denunció que «el verdadero peligro en Vox no es el de una mujer que aparece en Interviú, una entrevista en absoluto reprochable; *el verdadero peligro en Vox es un presidente provisional orquestando maniobras de destrucción de su propio partido mientras lo dilapida facturando 11.670,50 euros al mes a través de su empresa*».





> Cristina Seguí se mostró convencida de que «los partidos tienen que ser consecuentes con lo que postulan» y manifestó estar molesta con las últimas actuaciones de la cúpula de Vox. Cuando cuestionó las prácticas del presidente en funciones, éste le prometió que «a partir de ahora» serían transparentes.





> *Seguí también asociaba esta «falta de transparencia» a la concesión de un contrato al hijo de José Luis González Quirós. La labor consistía en gestionar la página web, tarea por la que podía llegar a cobrar «cerca de 2.000 euros», contó.*





> Todas estas prácticas no eran censuradas por nadie ya que, explicó Seguí, «*existe un grupo de poder en Vox*» que controla todos los movimientos en el partido.





> *Asimismo, esta facción de Vox «atacó» a algunos afiliados cuando las propuestas que sugerían no eran de su gusto.*



*20/08/2014*
Una dirigente acusa al presidente de Vox de lucrarse con el partido | España | EL MUNDO


Cristina Seguí justifica su marcha ante la falta de 'una financiación justa para las provincias' en Vox

Es la segunda vez que Cristina Seguí deja Vox, aunque insiste en que ésta será la definitiva. La "falta de apoyos" dentro del partido y de "una financiación justa para las provincias" han empujado a la traductora a renunciar a su cargo como presidenta de la formación en Valencia.




> Seguí asegura que desde que estalló su polémica con José Luis González Quirós "se siente incómoda" en Vox. Este verano, presentó su dimisión tras acusar al presidente en funciones de lucrarse gracias a la formación, aunque apostilló que volvería si Santiago Abascal la necesitaba. Cuando el ex popular se hizo con la presidencia del partido en septiembre, *Seguí regresó con "la esperanza de que las cosas cambiasen" y que la directiva del partido comenzase a "estar a la altura". Ahora, la valenciana insiste en que Vox sigue sin ajustarse al cambio que proponía respecto a los partidos tradicionales.*






> Antes de presentar su dimisión, escribió un correo electrónico a los responsables en Madrid reclamando "más apoyo y más financiación" para las provincias. La política afirma que todos los fondos derivados de las cuotas de los afiliados van a parar a Madrid
> 
> En el e-mail, Seguí pedía a Santiago Abascal que destinara el 50% del dinero recaudado en Valencia a la propia provincia, y que la otra mitad fuese a parar a la sede de la capital. Pero no recibió respuesta.
> 
> ...




(COMENTARIO PERSONAL): Osea que Cristina Sequí no dijo ni mú hasta que le tocaron los eggs, interesante.

Por cierto esto lo pongo de bonus.



> Cristina Sequí:“El sitio más raro donde lo he hecho es un avión”.







*ROCIO MONASTERIO*





Artículo sobre Rocío Monasterio junto a Carmen Lomana, colaborando en el acto de la fundación madrina donando parte de su vestuario para su posterior venta. 
https://www.lasvocesdelpueblo.com/v...ion-madrina-recaudado-en-el-desfile-benefico/

VOX acogería en España a todos los cubanos que se sientan españoles
youtu.be/FI0yps4MO24



> "Rocio monasterio: Yo lo que vería bien es que aquellos que se sientan españoles se les otorgue la nacionalidad automáticamente. Yo acogería a todos los cubanos que se sientan Españoles"



Cubano-"española". Número 2 Congreso Madrid por Vox y su Vicesecretaria. Pareja de Ivan Espinosa de los Monteros. Dada su presencia y aparición en tv es parte de la cara-imagen del partido.



Buscando info me di cuenta que hay bastante lameculismo hacia Israel por todos lados(se ve que en la política la cabra siempre tira al monte). Y es que a nivel internacional marcan su posición que, desde luego no es neutral sino llegando a ser intervencionista a nivel ya militar (a que me recordará eso ejem ejem pues a Aznar), en su propio programa muestran la patita sobre esto algo más, sobre la onu etc (la trataremos más adelante echando un vistazo a su programa ya que es algo generalizado del partido).

Es a nivel general. Fijaos por cierto en algunos de los comentarios...






VOX, Israel y Oriente Medio
https://www.voxespana.es/vox-israel-y-oriente-medio

No me gusta la equidistancia, yo el domingo una vez más estaré en la Embajada de #Israel contra el #terrorismo
https://twitter.com/monasterioR/status/655158325357772800


Hoy con #Israel, las convicciones siempre vencen , "Am Israel Jai"
https://twitter.com/monasterioR/status/655707880969080832


No se puede ser equidistante en el conflicto entre #judios y #palestinos, *unos víctimas y otros terroristas*
https://twitter.com/monasterioR/status/655709591481774081


Al terrorismo en @vox_es le llamamos, terrorismo #ConIsrael 
https://twitter.com/monasterioR/status/655713117415034880


Todo nuestro apoyo a Israel, no toleremos la equidistancia #ConIsrael @ACOM_es @faazmani
https://twitter.com/monasterioR/status/655734827807809536

Más...
https://twitter.com/monasterioR/status/655862800112291840

Hay bastantes ejemplos más

Comentario personal 1: Esto no es cosa solo de rocío Monasterio e Iván Espinosa o Rafael Bardají al que trataremos en el siguiente post, es algo que se da en todo el partido, Vox es abiertamente pro-israel y pro-intervención militar.

Soy yo o cuando les escucho hablar de ello estoy escuchando hablar a Aznar en una convención del friends of Israel o Aipac hablando del tema?.

¿Por qué esa fijación y servilismo con ese país con semejante historial? osea que le importa a ellos siendo un partiducho sin poder suficiente o que nos importa a nivel político-militar esa zona en el quinto pino con tantos problemas económicos/sociales que hay aquí en los que centrarse como para lamerle el culo y posicionarse de esa manera de un país que tampoco es que sean esos santos de manos limpias que nos venden.

Solo se puede sacar en claro que que VoXemos es otro partido siervo y made in israel como cualquier otro de la política.



*IVÁN ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS*

-Hijo del alto comisionado de la marca España y Presidente de Iberia Líneas Aéreas de España 1982-1985. Un señor con bastante poder por cierto https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_Espinosa_de_los_Monteros_y_Bernaldo_de_Quirós

-Liberal

-Monárquico y defensor acérrimo de esta.



> Monárquico
> 
> Reconoce que le encantaría que sus hijos heredaran la mejor versión de España: «unida, con una fuerte identidad común, consciente de su Historia, orgullosa de sus contrastes, en la que todos sus ciudadanos disfruten de igualdad de derechos y deberes, solidaria con los desfavorecidos, y todo ello en un entorno de libertad y responsabilidad individual, que es lo que genera prosperidad» *y en cuanto a la Monarquía que siente profundamente, la ve como una de las fortalezas estratégicas de España, es decir, de todos los españoles. «Ojalá todos nos demos cuenta de ello cuanto antes, y así tendamos a defenderla antes que a desacreditarla instintivamente.*.
> 
> https://www.abc.es/estilo/gente/20140119/abci-ivan-espinosa-monteros-201401171411.html



COMENTARIO PERSONAL: En vox son abiertamente pro-monárquía, desde el primero hasta el último. Por supuesto a estos castuzos pijos les parece una entidad a la que lamer el culo y "que no es cara" sino "necesaria y una parte inamovible e incuestionable de España".

Caspa castuza acomodada de toda la vida...monarquía...toros... suficiente para una nueva peli de torrente.



*IGNACIO GARRIGA* que ahora forma parte del Comité Ejecutivo. Casado con una española y padre de 3 hijos
Catalán de pura cepa, quién busque a su padre negro y catalán aquí está.






-Liberal



> Ignacio Garriga: "Es ridículo que nos cataloguen de racistas"
> 
> Pero, ¿VOX es una partido racista?
> 
> ...




COMENTARIO PERSONAL: ¿Ha quedado claro? Ser waisist desde luego que no lo son, en este post podemos comprobar que pueden ser corruptos, mafiosos, mentirosos, estafadores, castuzos y tal pero en ningún caso racistas sino todo lo contrario, multiculturetas.








*LOS GITANOS DE VOX, el partido honrado de la chatarra.*
Vox es abiertamente progitano, entre sus filas solamente ya para elecciones y gobernar cuenta con más del doble de gitanos que el PSOE, un número que ha ido en ascenso...






-A la izquierda de la imagen los gitanos presentados para gobernar en el 2015, el número de gitanos ahora es mayor desde entonces.

-Arriba a la derecha Ortega Smith de doble nacionalidad Argentino-Española (he de intuir que los de al lado son guarda-espaldas) pidiendo el voto de gitanos en barrios como las 3000 viviendas.


-Por último un twit de Rocio Monasterio sobre los gitanos que dice



> Desde @madrid_vox felicitamos al pueblo gitano por defender las tradiciones, *la identidad española* y la importancia de la defensa de la familia. #DiaPuebloGitano
> https://twitter.com/monasterior/status/982986167661494273?lang=es




14 DE MAYO DE 2015 
https://ctxt.es/es/20150514/politica/1117/Gitanos-elecciones-Ramírez-Heredia.htm

23/05/2015 http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2015/05/23/555f8c2a22601dab5d8b45af.html

Su apoyo es tal que a Ortega le dedican cancioncillas...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWszuFgAIJs


COMENTARIO PERSONAL: Jamematen, ni los podemitas vamos, aquí a cada cual se mata por ser el más progre, pero eh que "no tienen complejos", nuestro futuro, el futuro del país y de nuestro cobre está en buenas manos con Vox. Abascal el patriarllca caló.

Ya va esclareciéndose que significado en vox tienen para "identidad española" y de cuales defienden las familias.


*RAAD SALAM NAAM* Iraquí, nacionalizado español. Miembro de Vox presentado a listas con gran actividad.






-Pasó sus primeros años en Basora, criado en una familia cristiana católica (caldea). Es licenciado en Filología Árabe y Estudios Islámicos (1981) por la Universidad de Basora.

-Vivió su juventud y primera madurez inmerso activamente como militar en un perpetuo conflicto bélico, con las dos guerras de Irán e Irak (desarrolladas entre 1980 y 1988) y la Primera Guerra de Golfo en 1991, como escenario político-social. Resultó herido de bala en tres ocasiones.

-Huido de su país, solicitó asilo en España en 1991; en 1999 le fue concedida la nacionalidad española. Actualmente es profesor en el Instituto Bíblico Oriental en León.

-En las elecciones generales de 2015 y 2016 figuró como número 5 en la lista de Vox por Madrid para el Congreso.

A juzgar por lo que veo tiene bastante presencia en el partido.








> Raad Salam: Desde el año 99 tengo la nacionalidad y me siento español de pie a cabeza y de corazón, y a mucha honra soy un español más.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAlJKoPN9fs





> Raad Salam presentando su libro Todo sobre el judaísmo
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0B6MxUp8RE




COMENTARIO PERSONAL: Viendo casos como estos anteriores nos podemos hacer idea de *que concepto de -español- tienen en vox.* Entre esto, lo de los gitanos y los sudamericanos no es tan diferente del de podemos o de cualquier otro partido. 



*IGNACIO CAMUÑAS SOLÍS*






-Durante la transición democrática, participó en la creación de Unión de Centro Democrático (UCD) en 1977 del que fue ministro con Adolfo Suárez, con el Partido Demócrata Popular (PDP) del que fue fundador y secretario general, adscrito a la Plataforma de Convergencia Democrática, formando el ala liberal de la UCD. El PDP fue el único representante español en el Congreso Europeo de Partidos Liberales celebrado en La Haya, en 1976.

-Diputado de la UCD desde 1977 (ocupó el puesto 7 en la candidatura al Congreso de los Diputados por Madrid), ministro de Relaciones con las Cortes, presidente de la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores del Congreso de los Diputados y presidente de la Comisión Mixta Cortes Españolas-Parlamento Europeo.

-En 1980 en la vigésimo octava edición del *Club Bilderberg*, celebrada en Bad Aachen, en la Alemania occidental, los días 18, 19 y 20 de abril, fue el único representante español presente. https://file.wikileaks.org/file/bilderberg-meetings-report-1980.pdf

-Fue por segunda vez el único representante español presente en 1981 *Bilderberg Meeting, Bürgenstock, Switzerland, 15-17 May*

-Ha sido miembro del Comité Ejecutivo de la Internacional Liberal y vicepresidente de la citada organización.

-Fue secretario general de la Comisión Española de la Unesco y consejero del director general de la organización. *Asimismo ha formado parte en distintas ocasiones de la Delegación española en la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU)*.

-Fue presidente del Centro de Fundaciones y, años más tarde, presidente de la Asociación Española de Fundaciones; actualmente preside el Foro de la Sociedad Civil. Posee la Gran Cruz de Carlos III.

-El 16 de enero de 2014 presentó el nuevo partido político Vox junto con otros ex militantes del Partido Popular. *Posteriormente fue elegido vicepresidente de Vox*; sin embargo, en septiembre de ese mismo año anunció que abandonaba su militancia.


*SANTIAGO ABASCAL ESCUZA*. Padre de S. Abascal Conde





Foto de Santiago Abascal repartiendo propaganda del PP en un mercadillo y en otra como propaganda de vox. A la derecha Bárcenas y sus papeleos en los que aparece como el octavo nombre el de Abascal y una jugosa cifra

Según Santiago Abascal Conde(el hijo) en una entrevista, el referente político primordial es su padre ¿y quién es éste señor?.


-Un año después de la muerte de Franco se afilió a Unión Nacional Española, que dos años después se integró en Alianza Popular(Compuesto por jerarcas franquistas, dónde se inició Rajoy en política y lo que luego pasó a ser el PP).

-Entre 1987-1991 fue representante del grupo de Coalición Popular en las Juntas Generales de Álava, como juntero por Ayala, formando parte del comité ejecutivo provincial del partido.

-En 1995 fue elegido concejal por el PP en el Ayuntamiento de Amurrio, el mismo año forma parte del Comité Ejecutivo del partido en Euskadi. Reelegido en elecciones locales y forales de 1999 tanto en las Juntas Generales como en el Ayuntamiento de Amurrio, en 2003 pasó al congreso de los Diputados, en Madrid, siendo elegido diputado del PP de Álava, en sustitución de Rafael Cámara Rodríguez Valenzuela, que había renunciado a su escaño hasta 2004, en que fue nombrado presidente del PP del Valle de Ayala.

-En 2015 abandonó el PP, después de 35 años de militancia, ya que consideraba que "el partido había dejado atrás las ideas que siempre había defendido" y se une a Vox, el partido fundado por su hijo Santiago Abascal Conde.

-*Implicado en la gürtel*. 



> Entre las pruebas citadas por la fiscala para dar por acreditada su existencia esta la propia declaración de Bárcenas que reconoció la existencia de una "contabilidad extracontable"; las testificales de los expolíticos Jaime Ignacio del Burgo o *Santiago Abascal Escuza, que reconocieron las entregas de dinero; los informes periciales caligráficos, que han determinado la autenticidad de los apuntes del extesorero; y las pruebas documentales, que han corroborado el uso opaco de dichos fondos* para, entre otros fines, comprar acciones de 'Libertad Digital', informa Europa Press.
> http://www.elperiodico.com/es/polit...caja-b-pp-barcenas-luis-cabron-gurtel-6375246



En el caso gürtel la defensa de Bárcenas renuncia a que testifique pero no lo hace la Fiscalia. Recibió en el año 1999 unos 120.000 reconocido por él mismo.




> *Abascal: "No recuerdo nada de todo aquello, solo que me dieron el dinero". Declara
> 
> "Les dije en el partido que no me llegaba el dinero y me dieron dos millones de pesetas", describe.*
> 
> ...



-En 2016 fue candidato a Lehendakari por Vox, aunque durante la campaña electoral estuvo imposibilitado y fallece en Julio del 2017


(COMENTARIO PERSONAL): Vaya vaya con este otro ejemplo de aire fresco regenerador, con tanto aire fresco de Vox nos vamos a quedar congelados. 

La defensa de bárcenas renuncia a su testimonio(por qué será será) y la fiscalia no, luego en su testimonio de palo no se acuerda de absolutamente nada, de quién se los dio o como, solo que no conocía a Bárcenas o Lapuerta...suena creíble ¿no? además de muy muy típico ¿ya qué quién puede acordarse de algo negativo en absoluto para consigo-mismo cuando recibe 2 millones?.



*No me caben las imágenes en un solo post, así que a continuación se sigue en el siguiente post dónde trataremos al hijo de Santiago Abascal Escuza, Santiago Abascal Conde y actual presidente de VOX. Así pues abriros una bolsa de campurrianas porque va dar para rato el próximo.*


----------



## Anton wesker stark (27 Ene 2018)

*SANTIAGO ABASCAL CONDE*





José María Aznar y Santiago Abascal en 2011 en el V aniversario de la Fundación DENAES

-Procurador de las Juntas Generales de Álava por Vitoria (2003-2004)

-Concejal del Ayuntamiento de Llodio (1999-2007)

-Afiliado al PP desde los 18 años. En 1996 ingresó en el Comité Provincial del PP en Álava y desde 1999 formó parte de su comité ejecutivo. En noviembre del 2000 fue elegido presidente de Nuevas Generaciones del PP del País Vasco, cargo que ejerció hasta 2005. Durante ese periodo también fue miembro de la Junta Directiva Nacional del PP.

-Entre 2003 y 2004 fue juntero de las Juntas Generales de Álava. Abandonó este cargo en 2004 para ocupar un puesto en el Parlamento Vasco en sustitución de Carlos Urquijo, cuando este fue nombrado delegado del gobierno en el País Vasco.

-En 2005 no resultó reelegido parlamentario, pero pocos meses después de las elecciones en septiembre de 2005 volvió a ocupar un escaño en el Parlamento Vasco en sustitución de su compañera de partido Encina Regalado. Ha permanecido en el cargo de parlamentario vasco hasta 2009. Fue el número siete por Álava en las candidaturas de su partido en las elecciones al Parlamento Vasco de 2009. El PP obtuvo seis escaños por dicha circunscripción, por lo que no pudo revalidar su acta de parlamentario.

-Bajo el patrocinio de Esperanza Aguirre, fue colocado en el puesto de Director de la Agencia de Protección de Datos de la Comunidad de Madrid desde febrero de 2010 hasta diciembre de 2012. 






> *4 FEB 2010 Aguirre politiza la dirección de la Agencia de Protección de Datos*
> 
> La Comunidad prevé colocar hoy en el organismo a un ex diputado del PP vasco
> 
> ...





Pero luego llega Ignacio Gonzalez y cierra el grifo en diciembre del 2012 por suponer un derroche de unos 2 millones por año, pudiendo desarrollar la misma función la Agencia Española de Protección de Datos


COMENTARIO PERSONAL: ¿Hace falta recalcar el feeling entre Esperanza Aguirre y Abascal?



> Esperanza Aguirre:'Suscribo íntegramente el programa de Vox'
> 
> "La candidata popular se mostró apenada porque "muchos militantes del PP se han pasado a VOX" y reconoció que "en muchos casos por graves errorres del PP". Esperanza Aguirre lamentó la salida de María San Gil y Ortega Lara de su partido, pero señaló que "sólo el PP puede defendendernos de lo que nos viene con tintes bolivarianos. Es el único partido que puede luchar contra el terrorismo, el separatismo. *Respeto mucho a VOX porque son muchas más las cosas que nos unen que las que nos separan*, pero con la amenaza bolivariana que se no viene encima no era el momento de desertar y fundar otro partido porque es más importante defender lo que nos une. *Yo suscribo íntegramente su programa y les pido que vuelvan al PP*"."
> 
> 'Suscribo íntegramente el programa de Vox y les pido que vuelvan al PP' | La Gaceta





> Santiago Abascal, actual presidente de VOX, le dijo a Aguirre que lo que tenía que hacer era irse a su partido, a lo que la presidenta de los populares madrileños contestó que "en cuanto la echen del PP".
> 
> Fue entonces cuando Santiago Abascal, el actual presidente de VOX, se dirigió a Esperanza Aguirre y le espetó en voz alta, para que todos los presentes pudieran escucharlo:* “Lo que tienes que hacer [Esperanza] es venirte a VOX”.* Y ella*--¡oh, sorpresa!--, en vez limitarse a sonreír y dejarlo correr, respondió al instante, y también con la intención de que todos los presentes la oyeran: “¡En cuanto me echen del PP!”.
> 
> ...





> De una entrevista a Abascal
> ‘Esperanza Aguirre tendría que darse de baja en el PP’
> 
> "-Esperanza Aguirre dice que comparte íntegramente el programa de VOX…
> ...




--En 2006 creó la Fundación para la Defensa de la Nación Española (DENAES), que presidió desde 2006 hasta 2014, año en que dejó la presidencia para poder dedicarse exclusivamente a Vox. La asociación DENAES tiene fuertes vínculos con el PP, Aznar, aznaristas, E.Aguirre y el partido Ciudadanos. La asociación DENAES ha recibido y mantiene subvenciones por parte del gobierno.


--Tras la victoria de Mariano Rajoy en las elecciones generales de 2011, su compañero Carlos Urquijo fue nuevamente nombrado delegado del gobierno en el País Vasco, por lo que tuvo que abandonar su escaño en el Parlamento Vasco. El siguiente en la lista era Santiago Abascal, discrepante con la línea oficial del Partido Popular del País Vasco y considerado cercano a su anterior presidenta María San Gil; sin embargo, el entonces presidente Antonio Basagoiti le obligó a renunciar al escaño.

-Desde 2000 hasta 2013 fue miembro de la ejecutiva del PP del P.Vasco y desde 2005 secretario de educación del PP en el P.Vasco. 

-*En abril de 2013 fue nombrado Director de la Fundación para el Mecenazgo y Patrocinio Social, fundación con un único trabajador (además del propio Santiago Abascal) y sin actividad conocida, que en 2013 recibió de la Comunidad de Madrid una subvención de 183.600 euros de los cuales destinó 82.491 al sueldo de Santiago Abascal. Únicamente abandonando el PP cuando Ignacio González le cortó la subvención con la CAM en crisis.*


Vaya cara la de Abascal cuando descubren su mamandurria. Cobraba más que el propio presidente del gobierno M.Rajoy.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO0EPByqUVI




> *Más 'ayuditas' de Madrid para los ‘chiringuitos’ de Abascal: casi 160.000 euros en cuatro años*
> 
> 156.452 euros en cuatro años
> DENAES recibirá 33.680 euros en 2014, un importe algo inferior a lo que consiguió en 2013 (37.422 euros), en 2012 (41.580 euros) y en 2011 (43.770 euros). El total asciende a 156.452 euros, según las cifras aportadas este jueves por El País.
> ...







> *La Comunidad paga 183.000 euros a una fundación con un directivo y un ayudante*
> 
> La Comunidad paga 183.000 euros a una fundación con un directivo y un ayudante | Madrid | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*: En otras palabras, que te pongan otra vez a dedo junto a otro tío más para que te paguen por tocarte los huevos y no haya actividad de tal práctica.


-Fue el último puesto de Abascal, ya que ese mismo mes tras el cierre de grifo del dinero público; el 24 de Noviembre de 2013, solo entonces tras 20 años de militancia presentó su baja del partido para unirse a Vox. Con lo cual ésto deja claro que no era una cuestión de ideas sino de dinero público.




> A través de una carta dirigida ayer al presidente del PP y que recoge en su blog justo el día del Comité Ejecutivo del partido, *Abascal comunica esta «dolorosa» decisión, una de las más duras de su vida, según sus propias palabras.*
> 
> "«Me voy con tristeza del partido al que me afilié con 18 años, del partido de mi padre, del partido en el que aún permanece mi padre»" Asegura.
> 
> ...



Primeras mentiras de Abascal, su salida del PP quiere atribuirla a una confrontación de ideas pero como hemos aclarado antes para nada fue así, sin embargo eso no es todo.


*-Una vez Abascal entra a vox en calidad de secretario... ¿Qué hace?*

Pues si...ponerse un sueldo de 6.127.70€ AL MES Y UNOS 73.652,40€ ANUALES  En la web del partido, en la sección de "voxespana.es/personal-contratado-por-el-partido figuraba alto y claro *y digo figuraba ya que ¿qué hicieron cuando empezaba a oler?* pues quitarlo de la web y hacer unas declaraciones de que "cobraba 3500€ mensuales" una cifra para nada próxima a lo que cobraba realmente.








-Actualmente,* al igual que otros dirigentes de Vox, "dice cobrar" 3500€ mensuales mínimos de los que asegura que "no le permiten llegar holgadamente a fin de mes" y a veces se veía obligado a pedir dinero a su padre indica.* 



-Abascal ha estado envuelto en escándalos económicos internos del partido de todo calibre.


-Acusado por el vicepresidente primero Juan Jara de *haber convertido a Vox en un sistema de política unipersonal* así como *no esclarecer que hizo o en que invirtió 740.640,46€* que no cumplían ley y procedimiento de transparencia en materia de donaciones y de los que «poco se sabe».

*29.9.16*
Juan Jara, vicepresidente de VOX, pide la dimisión de Santi Abascal y denuncia la situación interna de VOX


Spoiler






> El descontento dentro de VOX ha generado una situación tensa dentro del partido. Juan Jara, ni más ni menos que el vicepresidente de VOX, ha pedido la dimisión de Santi Abascal a la vez que denuncia la situación interna del partido.
> 
> Por su indudable valor informativo reproducimos la carta abierta de Juan Jara a Santi Abascal, una misiva dura en la que denuncia temas de extrema gravedad
> 
> ...








*13/10/2016*
*Vox: Santiago Abascal, ¿dónde has metido 740.640,36 euros?*


Spoiler






> Esa es la pregunta que le ha lanzado, en carta pública, a Santiago Abascal el vicepresidente primero de Vox, Juan Jara: *“¿en qué actividad habéis invertido 740.640,36 euros de nuestro dinero, el de todos los afiliados y los donantes?”. No ha habido respuesta.*
> 
> No es la única pregunta de Juan Jara: *“¿quién dona a Vox y por qué cuantía? ¿qué gastos electorales son discrecionales y cuáles no? ¿cuánto os gastáis del dinero de todos en tarjetas Green?”.*
> 
> ...



(COMENTARIO PERSONAL): Lo último me recuerda lo que también decía Cristina Segui sobre a dónde iba al dinero y a dónde no iba en un viaje solo de ida sin llegar a invertirse en propaganda etc.




*18/10/2016*
*ENTREVISTA a Juan Jara: “Los 460.000 euros recibidos por Vox en donaciones no cumplen con la ley de partidos”*


Spoiler






> *Juan Jara es, de momento, vicepresidente de Vox, aunque se encuentra actualmente suspendido cautelarmente por el comité de garantías según se indica en la web del partido. Y decimos de momento porque se ha enfrentado abiertamente al presidente del partido, Santiago Abascal, al que tilda de ser “el recurso más caro” de Vox. Muy crítico con la gestión de Abascal, Jara asegura que la única respuesta que ha recibido del presidente de su formación ha sido “un bloqueo en su cuenta de Twitter y en el teléfono móvil que le pagamos los afiliados”. Jara, además, asegura que el casi medio millón de euros recibidos en 2015 por Vox son “deliberadamente genéricos y ambiguos y no cumplen con la ley de partidos políticos en materia de donaciones en cuanto a transparencia”.*
> 
> 
> *¿Qué hay de cierto en los rumores que aseguran que Santiago Abascal cobra en torno a 3.000 euros mensuales por presidir el partido?*
> ...



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*:Vaya vaya con Abascastuzo el mafiosete cuando le tocan los huevos y lo exponen, finalmente como se veía venir Abascastuzo y el resto de los que se llenan tanto la boca con democracia etc etc terminaron por expulsar a Juan Jara, agrediéndolo cuando éste salió en defensa de otro al que estaban agrediendo y creándole un expediente a él, y no solo eso, da que pensar que de la página de Vox borraron todo rastro de él y todo esto en general(también de su juntaera de culo con Cs), ni una sola palabra de él o todo ésto sale, tan solo algún vídeo antiguo por YT o alguna que otra imagen por ahí de él perdida. 

Muchos links adjuntos en los enlaces que no funcionan ya, por lo que veo trataron de limpiar y acallar este asunto a escape y solo queda lo que hay en medios externos...




*31/10/2016* 
*Vox: Expulsión tongo del crítico Juan Jara *


Spoiler






> Es tan llamativo como recurrente que partidos que enarbolan –falazmente- la bandera de la regeneración y de la democracia interna cercenan de raíz esa democracia y actúan de la manera menor regeneradora posible. La expulsión tongo de Juan Jara como vicepresidente primero y afiliado de Vox es la demostración última de que ese partido es la coalición intereses de una pequeña cúpula dedicada a perseguir a quien cuestiona el modus vivendi.
> 
> Rambla Libre ha desvelado que varios de los dirigentes de Vox cobran un sueldo mensual, como si fueran funcionarios del partido. También ha constatado que la cuotas de los afiliados son todas enviadas a la cúpula dirigente sin que nada revierta a las provincias, lo que, en términos coloquiales, sugiere una estafa piramidal. Ese dinero de los militantes se está dedicado a los sueldos de los dirigentes.
> 
> ...



COMENTARIO PERSONAL: No fue el primero ni el último caso al que haciendo uso de su democracia que tanto ladran y repiten a todas horas, una vez más pegaron la patada sin previo aviso a militantes en agradecimiento por su trabajo y dedicación al partido.




*Vox y el mal trato al militante. La salida de Inma sequí.*


Spoiler






> Inma Sequí, presidenta provincial de vox en Cuenca
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*Vox y su estafa con las loterías.*


Spoiler






> *La realidad supera la ficción: Vox hizo vender a sus afiliados, para el sorteo de Navidad de 2015, participaciones de Lotería que no había comprado.*
> 
> 16/12/2016
> http://ramblalibre.com/2016/12/16/e...-sus-afiliados-loteria-que-no-habia-comprado/
> ...








*07/12/2016
Vox y su estafa a ocho trabajadores parados de larga duración.*


Spoiler



*El vicesecretario jurídico de vox,ha sido acusado por ocho trabajadores de aprovecharse de parados de larga duración, padres de familia.*


> Que Vox es un chiringuito para el modus vivendi de un grupo de personas ha sido denunciado por Juan Jara, vicepresidente primero de la citada formación, y parece una evidencia ante el hecho de que Santiago Abascal cobra mensualmente 3.500 euros como sueldo. La siguiente historia muestra al vicesecretario jurídico, Pedro Fernández aprovechándose, como denuncian los afectados, de parados de larga duración, padres de familia.
> 
> 07/12/2016
> http://ramblalibre.com/2016/12/07/e...de-aprovecharse-de-parados-de-larga-duracion/
> ...









A continuación pongo una entrevista a Abascal en la que traigo lo que más me llamó la atención.



> *11.06.2016*
> *Un día con Santiago Abascal. ENTREVISTA*
> 
> El pasado 20 de diciembre a Santiago Abascal no lo votó ni siquiera su mujer, aunque ella tenía excusa porque estaba dando a luz al cuarto hijo del secretario general de VOX. El partido consiguió al final menos de 57.000 votos, un resultado decepcionante para alguien que cuenta con un contexto social e internacional tan favorable: del Frente Nacional francés al FPÖ austriaco, pasando por el UKIP británico o el propio Donald Trump, con quien por cierto comparte lema de campaña (“Make America Great Again” frente a “Hacer a España grande otra vez”). Pasamos un día de precampaña con el líder de VOX para intentar entender por qué en España no prospera una opción política que avanza con fuerza en el resto del mundo.
> ...



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*: Así es, "Si cuela cuela y si no me la pela", hubo un acercamiento y hubo un tanteo para que ambos castuzos juntasen el culo tanto Vidal Quadras como Abascastuzo.









> *05.02.2015*
> Rivera 'pasa' de aliarse con VOX y se resiste a contestar una carta enviada hace dos meses
> 
> El líder de Vox, Santiago Abascal, envió una misiva el 21 de noviembre en la que tendía la mano a Ciudadanos. Aún no ha recibido ninguna respuesta.
> ...



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*: /FACEPALM. Y ojito con esto último, teniendo presente esto y su programa nos comemos los refugis la etnia igualmente. 

Tampoco que criterios o formas utilizarán para descubrir quien o no es mussi entre los rifuyis, supongo que les harán pisar una tablilla con el careto de mojamá en plan fumie japonés style desconociendo la Taqiyya.

Ojo sobre todo con la idea de "el experto de islam" de -armar "refugiados"- y mandarlos de vuelta a luchar. Para mi es mostrar una serie de intenciones tales como entre desvarío mental, meter las narices dónde no nos llaman una vez más habiendo lío de algún modo. Tal intención me recuerda a algo que perfectamente pudiese decir alguien detrás del GEES/FAES/.





> *20:30. Dentro de la iglesia*
> De camino a la siguiente cita, entramos en una iglesia. Y Abascal se santigua, echa unas monedas en el cepillo y pasa unos minutos arrodillado en un banco, rezando. “Me siento más cómodo que en la mezquita, por supuesto, pero la verdad es que tampoco voy mucho a misa”. *Defiende la tradición cristiana, pero no incide en su relación con la Iglesia. Está divorciado y admite que ha recibido algunas críticas por ello.* "Solo me pasa con gente muy mayor", dice.



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*: Que teatral, dice ser cristiano y defender el cristianismo pero no se aplica el cuento, defiende la familia tradicional pero tampoco se lo aplica, traducido en pura charlatanería y teatro para para atraer el voto religioso ¿hay alguna cosa que diga que no sea para quedar bien y recibir votos sin entrar en la hipocresía profunda?.




> *21:00. Camino de Intereconomía*
> 
> Aprovecha un minuto de respiro para hacer un Skype, en plena calle, con los dos hijos que tuvo durante su primer matrimonio. Hablamos de su familia. De su primer matrimonio, que “acabó de buen rollo”. Y del segundo, con Lidia Bedman, una alicantina 10 años más joven que él que tiene un enorme éxito dando consejos sobre maternidad en Youtube. *Con cuatro hijos y un divorcio, los 3.500 euros al mes de salario asignados por VOX no le permite llegar holgadamente a fin de mes y a veces se ve obligado a pedir dinero a su padre.*



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*: Típico de políticastuzos, aunque lleven cobrando burradas durante toda su vida y tengan varias cuentas a reventar siguen haciéndose las víctimas. 3500 Pavos del sueldo OFICIAL DE VOX más lo que se saque yendo a la tv, estar a todas horas en interconomía/gato al agua, las entrevistas (y lo que luego se saca con corruptelas).....y dice que es difícil llegar al mes y que se veía obligado a pedirle al padre......../ultrafacepalm. Abascastuzo tiene de honrado y puro lo que el amigo de la familia, el tal Bárcenas.




> En la puerta de los estudios de Intereconomía, mientras se maquilla para participar en 'El Gato al Agua', apuramos los últimos minutos para despedirnos y para rememorar alguna otra anécdota de su biografía. En septiembre de 2014, cuando era presidente de la Fundación para la Defensa de la Nación Española (DANAE), orquestó una operación militar en plena noche. Varios buzos se metieron en Gibraltar y sacaron un bloque de 2.000 kilogramos de hormigón con la ayuda de un remolcador. Los detuvo la Guardia Civil, pero tras un considerable escándalo consiguieron llevarse el bloque de piedra a Madrid. “Está en un lugar secreto y hemos pensado ponerlo en la puerta de la puerta de casa de Picardo, en Sotogrande, o como base de un monumento a Blas de Lezo. Gibraltar pidió a la Europol que nos detuviese y hay una orden de busca y captura contra nosotros allí”, rememora, orgulloso.
> 
> https://www.elconfidencial.com/elecciones-generales/2016-06-11/santiago-abascal-vox_1213980/



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*: Lo último me ha matado, puro postureo histórico casposil haciendo el payasete para llamar la atención para conseguir rascar audiencia y voto.


*LA CONEXIÓN CON AZNAR Y VOX, SU ENTORNO Y ABASCAL.*

No solo Vidal-Quadras tiene un íntimo acercamiento con Aznar, Abascal también lo tiene hasta puede que incluso considerándolo un santo o deidad. 


*CITANDO CONVERSACIÓN DEL VÍDEO DE EL GATO AL AGUA EN INTERECONOMÍA*


> Y en realidad ha sido como hablar en el desierto, en verdad nunca habéis tenido respuesta de Jose María Aznar.
> 
> *"Abascal: Bueno, en mi caso porque yo nunca la he buscado, yo he tratado de ser justo en mi exposición, *defendiendo lo que fue el mejor gobierno durante la democracia"
> 
> ...



*(COMENTARIO PERSONAL)*: El "mejor gobierno de España", si claro, el gobierno del ladrillo, el primer gobierno en abrir las puertas del país de par en par, del lameculismo y de poner el culo, de meter las narices dónde no nos llamaban entrando a guerras que ni nos iba ni venía, el gobierno de la corrupción y de otras tantas, el mejor hoiga, el gobierno del PP era todo un paraíso hasta que entró la trotona y todos los que ya estaban ahí se transformaron por arte de magia budú o algo.

...Y lo de que "no están llamando a personas relevantes ni a otros que puedan resultar figurones" .... aquí es dónde más se nota la gran hipocresía de su discurso agrada-oídos, el muy mentiroso no se lo cree ni él habiendo llamado a momias como la Lomana y el resto de personajes que se tratan en el post, made in R78. 




> Abascal recuerda a Aznar que las puertas de VOX están abiertas para él
> 
> El líder de VOX recalca que todo eso que ha mencionado Aznar que no defiende el PP “ya lo defiende VOX, como es el derecho a la vida, la unidad de España, la ilegalización de Bildu y la rebaja fiscal para recuperar las clases medias”. Asegura que en su formación tienen “las puertas abiertas a todos los que pongan el bien común por encima de sus siglas vengan de donde vengan”, también al expresidente.
> 
> https://gaceta.es/noticias/archivo-...tar-rajoy-sera-inutil-29062015-1305/index.php





> VOX
> @vox_es
> @Santi_ABASCAL "todo eso que ha mencionado Aznar que no defiende el PP ya lo defiende VOX"
> https://twitter.com/vox_es/status/615501648622956544



Veamos si lo he entendido, Abascal dice en una "Yo nunca he hecho esa proposición a Aznar de que se una a Vox" pero en otra "Abascal recuerda a Aznar que las puertas de VOX están abiertas para él"...

 
El propio Abascastuzo fue perseverante a la hora de invitar al presidente de FAES, Aznar, a los actos de su fundación (DENAES).



> José María Aznar, Santiago Abascal y Ricardo Garrudo en el quinto aniversario de DENAES
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwFDxPuaB4k




El propio Aznar/aznaristas/FAES/GEES también apoyan a Abascal y Vox de los que piden el voto.



> *30 Mayo, 2016
> El entorno de Aznar pide el voto para VOX*
> https://gaceta.es/noticias/entorno-aznar-pide-voto-vox-30052016-1223/
> 
> ...



FAES https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fundación_para_el_Análisis_y_los_Estudios_Sociales

¿Un momento, pero estos que apoyan ahora a Vox, el FAES, que intenciones para España tiene en cuanto a inmigración? pues la misma que ha tenido en el PP al estar detrás...


> *FAES defiende que “la UE necesita millones de inmigrantes para sostener su Estado del Bienestar”*
> 
> https://okdiario.com/sociedad/2016/...igrantes-sostener-estado-del-bienestar-445244



y luego el...

GEES https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grupo_de_Estudios_Estratégicos

*



"El GEES es un centro de investigación de ideología centro-derecha, aunque mantiene relaciones estrechas con las fundaciones neoconservadora estadounidenses como American Enterprise Institute (AEI)o el Project for the New American Century, (PNAC). Los más críticos denuncian que sus miembros fueron asiduos visitantes de la Casa Blanca con el presidente George Bush, y que influyeron decisivamente en la política exterior de José María Aznar."

Hacer clic para expandir...


*
Son un think tank ¿qué es tal cosa? https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_tank


Ojo con esos dos 'think tank', tan solo hay que unir las piezas con los anteriores enlaces para saber quién hay detrás de la política española, en este caso VOX, sobre todo a la hora de leer su programa o escuchar su discurso.


¿Pero porque el GEES pide el voto para VOX? sencillo, VOX y Abascal tienen un íntimo vinculo con su presidente y fundador del GEES, Rafael Bardají. Un aliado del ala dura y belicista del partido republicano de USA que ahora ostenta un alto cargo en VoX.

*RAFAEL LUIS BARDAJÍ LÓPEZ*






-Fundador en 1987 del Grupo de Estudios Estratégicos (GEES),​ también ejerció de subdirector de Investigación y Análisis del Real Instituto Elcano.

-Asesor de los ministros de Defensa del Partido Popular Eduardo Serra y Federico Trillo, fue director de política internacional de FAES.

-Aliado del sector más belicista del Partido Republicano de Estados Unidos. 

-Especializado en el pensamiento neocon estadounidense del equipo de George W. Bush​ y adscrito a posiciones sionistas,​ fue ideólogo de la intervención en Irak.

-Bardají fue asesor del Ministerio de Defensa. Asesor de Defensa de Aznar en sus segunda legislatura en la que se dio la guerra de Iraq, y es que la opinión de Bardají fue una de las que influyó con más fuerza en la decisión de Aznar de apoyar aquella guerra.

-Director Ejecutivo del Friends of israeli Initiative.

-Fue impulsor en septiembre de 2010 junto a Enrique Navarro Gil, Pablo Casado y Carlos Bustelo del registro de la fundación Friends of Israel Initiative. 

-En marzo de 2018 anunció su baja de militancia en el Partido Popular y su afiliación a Vox terminando en el Comité Ejecutivo Nacional, con bastante actividad y imagen en el partido.

-Bardají actúa como puente político y fuerte vínculo con USA. Mantiene buena amistad y reuniones que han llegado hasta a la casa blanca con entidades como Steve Bannon.

-Muchas de sus publicaciones clama en favor de el intervencionismo y la guerra en Oriente Medio en beneficio de Israel, muchas de éstas son transmitidas a través de Libertad Digital.



Rafael Bardají es presentado a circunscripción electoral por Vox.
https://twitter.com/vox_es/status/740221375789555713

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLODD7kFZTo

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI_-LsnxTQ0





> *Enviado de Santiago Abascal
> 
> El director de GEES, Rafael Bardají, en la Torre Trump*
> 
> ...



Y aquí un post en libertad digital que luego le cambió el nombre por ser demasiado criminal...tela



> *El Estado Islámico no era un simple grupo terrorista, como nos gusta decir por aquí; era un aparato generador de seguridad y orden.*De hecho, si se analizan las muertes causadas por el EI, son diez veces inferiores a las causadas por Asad
> 
> No, el yihadismo no está detrás del éxodo de sirios a los países vecinos y ahora a Europa. Asad, sí. Por eso negociar con él una salida no sólo es moralmente aborrecible, sino políticamente imposible.
> 
> ...




Y... el siguiente artículo suyo habla por si solo...



> El buen votante del PP ante el 26-J
> 
> "La oportunidad de provocar el verdadero cambio en la derecha viene de la necesidad de agitar el poco nervio que queda: sería la irrupción de un partido abiertamente liberal-conservador. *Un partido que recogiera el legado del PP de siempre*, no el de ahora, que es el que invitó en su día a "liberales y conservadores" a "irse a otro partido". *Un partido que defendiera sin complejos la unidad de España, la libre empresa, las libertades individuales, una bajada real de impuestos, una acción exterior que no corteje a los dictadores que quedan en el mundo. Un partido que defienda el rearme de los españoles frente a los retos de la emigración musulmana, el yihadismo y el terrorismo foráneo e interno. Un partido, en suma, que esté dispuesto a defender el orgullo de ser español y a construir una España digna.*"
> 
> ...



COMENTARIO PERSONAL: Solo saco en claro de este punto sobre R.Bardají y Vox, que el pescado esta ya vendido.




> *Abascal: Porque en Vox somos los tuyos. Los de siempre. Sin complejos.*
> http://www.libertaddigital.com/opinion/santiago-abascal/escalofrio-75932/



No si no hace falta que lo juren ROTO2, si ya lo han dejado más que claro que no son nada nuevo y quieren VOLVER a la poltrona pero que de complejos muchos.

///////////////////
*LA FINANCIACIÓN DE VOX*

En esta sección se tratará el tema de la financiación.

¿De dónde viene el dinero para pagar tanta inversión, campañas y esa explosión de publicidad si hasta ahora era un partido en la marginalidad? En esta sección lo descubriremos. Algunos de estos confidentes son ni más ni menos que cercanos a Abascal y una vez tuvieron su alto puesto en VoX.

¿Os acordáis de Juan Jara, el EX-vicepresidente de VOX que cuestionaba y denunciaba a Abascal por -temas financieros- y que terminó MAL y fuera de vox? En las siguiente noticias vuelve a cobrar protagonismo como confidente y parte de entrevistas de las que admite que una vez más fue amenazado con intención de obligarlo a mantener la boca cerrada.

También toman protagonismo otros altos cargos de vox y confidentes tal como Carlos Aurelio Caldito, EXpresidente de Vox en Badajoz

Así mismo, Abascal mantiene que "Vox solamente se nutre de sus militantes y anima a que se demuestre lo contrario".
PROGRAMA 1 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtd4wCnNay0

PROGRAMA 2
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns-fty9u9a4&t=


Según Vox y Abascal el único que financia Vox son los españoles, aparte de en el primer vídeo dónde afirma tal cosa y reta a demostrar lo contrario podemos ver uno de sus tantos twits reafirmándose cuando se le acusaba de financiaciones turbias y acusaba de "mentir sin escrúpulos".
*6:54 - 26 nov. 2018
"No tenemos financiación de nadie, más que de los españoles. Eres un mentiroso @JavierMaroto"*
https://twitter.com/Santi_ABASCAL/status/1067080016654213120

Maroto insinúa que VOX se financia ilegalmente y Abascal le responde: 'Eres un cobarde'
https://www.mediterraneodigital.com...te-y-abascal-le-responde-eres-un-cobarde.html



Sin embargo luego se descubre que...TACHÁN, una vez más PILLADO MINTIENDO.




> *El dinero iraní que financió a VOX*
> 
> Mucho se ha hablado, desde finales del año pasado, sobre la supuesta financiación de Podemos a través del régimen de Irán. Según las informaciones publicadas, desde 2012 Pablo Iglesias cobraba 3.000 euros semanales por el programa, Fort Apache, que se emitía en la televisión HispanTV, de titularidad iraní.
> 
> ...



Esto tras toda la presión ha sido admitido por ellos mismos. Abascal lo sabía todo desde un principio porque VoX fue financiado desde su creación. Al ver ver que no había ya forma de hacer frente a algo que ya se sabía ¿qué hicieron? pues *tras 2 meses después Javier ortega admite que le financian desde el exterior un grupo terrorista de Irán*, luego tratan de lavarse las manos cargándole todo el muerto a Vidal-Quadras y como si no hubiera ido con ellos. Típico.

13 ENE 2019 - 20:08
Vox admite que se financió con fondos iraníes


> https://elpais.com/politica/2019/01/13/actualidad/1547380061_479106.html



No paran de repetir transparencia... que si legal... si... muchísima vamos.




> Desde una quincena de países, Vox recibió en 2014 un total de 146 transferencias de partidarios del Consejo Nacional de la Resistencia de Irán (CNRI). Un grupo de orígenes marxistas que tuvo un brazo armado que salió en 2012 de la lista de grupos terroristas de EE. UU., el Muyahidin-e Jalq (MJ).




Nombres árabes, Iraníes, grupo calificado de terrorista por USA.... Era de esperar, VOX y podemos no son tan diferentes con lo que hemos visto y menos iban a serlo en este detalle de la financiación. Nada mejor para desestabilizar un país que apoyar ambos bandos opuestos para sumirlo en un caos.



///////////////////////////////////////
*SOBRE EL PROGRAMA DE VOX*

En esta sección se analizará el programa y se pondrá fin a cualquier duda de su ideario. De un programa de castuzos agrada-oídos poco podemos sacar en claro pero leyendo podemos llegar a darnos cuenta de determinados aspectos, sobre todo de determinadas intenciones. 

Me he inspirado en un post que hizo el forero burbujista AyndRandiano en https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/786328-mis-motivos-no-votar-a-vox.html, así que con su permiso...


Este es el programa del que extraeremos la info http://www.voxespana.es/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Programa-electoral-VOX-26-J.pdf

Lo primero.... ¿se puede saber que ganamos o que se nos ha perdido en actuaciones internacionales?. Y también ya se que son muy en plan Aznar pero ...¿qué quieren un ejército mejor preparado para llevar a cabo su labor de chacha de terceros como dicen?. Porque tampoco he leído en ningún momento eso de recuperar la soberanía de la que carece el país. Así mismo si se pretendes defender tu soberanía nacional, comienza por respetar la de los demás.



> *23. Unas fuerzas terrestres, navales y aéreas que respondan a las necesidades nacionales y con elevada capacidad de actuación conjunta nacional y combinada internacional.*





> 2.5. Un planteamiento de la defensa coherente, transparente en la medida de lo posible y exigente con nuestros socios, aliados y potencias amigas
> 
> 28. Como parte imprescindible de la OTAN y a la UE se prestará atención especial a los riesgos derivados de la proliferación nuclear, el debilitamiento de los Estados, el crimen organizado, los conflictos regionales, la vulnerabilidad del espacio marítimo, hecho que afecta no sólo al mar territorial y Zona Económica exclusiva sino también a las líneas de comunicaciones marítimas y por supuesto a las ciberamenazas con especial atención en estos momentos, a los derivados de la inmigración irregular y desde luego a la amenaza terrorista islámica.



-Lo que resume a que vamos a seguir siendo la chacha del resto y más seguir poniendo el culo. 

-Que me expliquen también eso de con una inexistente soberanía propia se pueda uno oponer y luchar contra cualquier tipo de inmigración, porque que yo sepa la propia UE está a favor de meter pagapensiones por doquier y una son las "cuotas" de repartición entre los estados miembros. Con lo serviles que son no esperéis que se opongan a lo que les ordenen.


Y si... VOX nos considera "parte imprescindible" de la OTAN y de la UE. Ni se han molestado en pensar que tras tantos años de pertenencia las ideas de el pueblo puedan haber cambiado con esto o con la monarquía a la que tanto le lamen el culo, ¿con estos tiempos revueltos hacer una consulta/referéndum pah´queh?. 

Éstas son algunas cosas que ha traído la UE: 



> La tomadura de pelo de que (porConvenio de Dublín) "Nuestros" Ilegales que salten la valla de Ceuta y Melilla nos los comemos con patatas nosotros, y para rematar la faena, cuando Merkel aka Culo Mantecoso Infollable decide LLAMAR ella a sus Ilegales llenando hasta los topes su país, finalmente se los comen todos incluyendo también nosotros mediante "Cuotas" obligatorias.



Y después de todo esto VOX nos sale con que somos "parte imprescindible" de la "UE" ROTO2.





> "España, por sí sola. Ante este universo fluido y mudable, los intereses españoles de todo tipo sólo se verán debidamente atendidos por lo que España haga en su defensa. *En política internacional nada sale gratis.* España debe contar con una visión y los medios para hacer valer sus intereses por sí misma, sin renunciar a su soberanía ni depender de otros.
> 
> *Una Acción exterior* con valores. España ha sido una gran nación con proyección y ambición universal. Siempre ha tenido vocación universal. *Su acción exterior* no puede estar divorciada de los principios y valores que nos dan sentido como nación, defensa de la libertad y la democracia, defensa del libre mercado, promoción de la cultura española, defensa de la igualdad de todos ante la ley."



Una vez más "renunciar a nuestra soberanía" ¿pero como vamos a renunciar a algo que no tenemos wtf.

"Hazañas Bélicas" por el Mundo, "acciones exteriores" con el pretexto de siempre. Nada diferente al PPSOE o de lo que hace USA. Pretender meterse en "Hazañas Bélicas" por el Mundo es no respetar la soberanía ajena. Malamente puedes exigir que te respeten lo que tú no respetas a los demás.

Estos aspectos pueden verse reflejados en sus twits


> 11:53 - 25 ene. 2019
> El Gobierno de España tiene que romper de inmediato con sus socios chavistas en el Congreso, reconocer ya al nuevo y legítimo presidente venezolano. *Y debe preparar un contingente militar por si el pueblo hermano venezolano solicita ayuda exterior para defenderse del tirano.*
> https://twitter.com/Santi_ABASCAL/status/1088887688000950272



Creo que no hace faltan más pruebas de a dónde nos llevaría no solo Bardají sino Abascal, el militarista que se saltó la mili a base de prorrogas y estiraba la carrera de sociología hasta una década. Aznar estaría orgulloso.





> 49. Refugiados, la responsabilidad como criterio. En tanto que responsable último de sus fronteras, España denunciará el acuerdo alcanzado por la UE con Turquía en materia de refugiados. España exigirá contar con un mecanismo eficaz para discernir si los refugiados han estado involucrados en actos violentos tanto en sus países de origen como en terceros. Dará prioridad a familias, y especialmente a familias cristianas perseguidas por motivos religiosos.



Nos comemos los "refugiados" con patatas aún con VOX. 

*VOX sólo sugiere"priorizar" a ciertos "refugiados", de negarse nada.*

¿Alguien piensa que vox negará en su actitud servicial algo que impone obligatoriamente la UE.?








> 54. Naciones libres del mundo. En *Naciones Unidas*, España se alineará con aquellos países democráticos, y *promoverá la reforma de la organización* para impedir que esta institución continúe albergando y promoviendo regímenes dictatoriales, así como eliminando las prácticas corruptas que se extienden por la ONU.
> 
> 55. Alianza de Civilizados. España defenderá *una profunda transformación de la ONU y sus agencias especializadas para corregir su deriva antiliberal, antioccidental y antidemocrática.* España pondrá fin a su participación en la llamada Alianza de Civilizaciones y promoverá la creación de un caucus de naciones democráticas, una Alianza por la Libertad.
> 
> 56. UE, OTAN, nuestros valores e intereses por delante España contribuirá en la medida de sus intereses a las organizaciones internacionales a las que pertenece, pero promoverá la formación de nuevas alianzas, bilaterales o multilaterales, con aquellos países con los que se comparta intereses estratégicos a corto y medio plazo, particularmente frente a la amenaza proveniente del yihadismo. En ese sentido, *España estrechará sus lazos con Israel.*



Intentar "reformar" la ONU es como intentar reformar a Torbe para hacerlo "virtuoso".

De la ONU también viene el Feminazismo, el LGTBismo y el Inmigracionismo. Es perfectamente ilusorio querer "reformar" ese antro NWO.







> *53. Reconocimiento constitucional de la Comunidad Histórica conformada por España y las naciones hispano-americanas. Contribución a la integración confederal del espacio ibero-americano.*



Traducción: Todo Ibero-Americano con "derecho" a emigrar a España.

Lo de la "Confederación" con Iberoamérica es una Bizarrada tamaño XXXL, con resonancias de cuando Falange tenía filiales en diferentes países americanos, con intención de reconstruir el Imperio Español perdido hace 200 años. Esto y con lo anterior con tanto palabro de "concepto de España universal". Algo más propio de falanguarros de las progrejons hispanchistas de la rasa cobrisa cósmica universal.




> *58. Un área atlántica de libertad España defenderá la creación de un área atlántica de libre comercio y cooperación, que incluya tanto el Atlántico Norte como el Sur. Eliminar las trabas a los intercambios de todo tipo, a los movimientos de personas y a la innovación es la única forma de caminar hacia la prosperidad.*



Lo dicho: Todo Americano (del Sur, del Centro o del Norte) con "derecho" a asentarse en España.

No quiero ni imaginar a estos con "libre movimiento" hacia España:






Es justo lo que proponen. ¿Qué puede salir mal de que haya libre movimiento de todas partes de América a España ROTO2?.

No lo recomiendo por sus imágenes grotescas pero para saber que es lo que traería esta magnifica política de Vox solo hay que ir a webs como https://www.bestgore.com/ y buscar por palabras tan sencillas como Narco o Cartel... vídeos sobre horrores que vienen de las mismas partes y en los que se descuartiza a gente en vivo poco a poco entre otras lindezas que son el pan de cada día. Es algo que empieza a suceder en España a pesar del silencio mediático para no asustar a la población con lo que no les interesa que se asusten.


Es un tema que lo han dejado más que claro.

*VOX exige al Gobierno y a la UE una aplicación automática del derecho de asilo a cubanos y venezolanos*


> En definitiva, en palabras de Rocío Monasterio, presidenta de VOX Madrid, “esta acción
> pretende reforzar el compromiso de VOX con los ciudadanos de Cuba y Venezuela con los
> que nos vincula el nexo más fuerte y perdurable creado por España y que jamás ha sido
> superado nunca por ningún otro país: *la hispanidad*”.
> ...








> *133. Prostitución cero. Se reforzará la inspección en lugares dónde se sospeche que se ejerce la prostitución* y se endurecerán las penas para casos de trata de blancas y de menores. Además se penalizará la publicidad en aquellos lugares donde los menores tengan acceso. Los servicios sociales harán especial hincapié en contactar con aquellas *mujeres* que se sospeche que la ejercen para ofrecerles alternativas y apoyo. Creemos que la prostitución atenta contra la dignidad de la mujer y del hombre y tienen que ponerse todos los medios para acabar con ella.
> 
> 
> 134. Lucha contra la Trata. En Vox la defensa de la dignidad humana es un pilar básico de su ideario y es por ello por lo que creemos que la lucha contra las redes de Trata tiene que ser un tema prioritario. Esta lucha no se puede basar sólo en la existencia de una legislación que la penalice, hace falta además una verdadera voluntad política de perseguirla y un programa claro de apoyo y rehabilitación de las víctimas. Proponemos una Ley integral contra la trata, implantar un protocolo de colaboración entre las fuerzas de seguridad y las distintas *ONG* que trabajan en este ámbito y controles más exhaustivos en aeropuertos.
> La identificación, recuperación de las *mujeres* víctima de Trata, reinserción en la sociedad y facilitar el retorno a posterior a sus países de origen tiene que ser promovido por las administraciones. *Para ello se fomentará una colaboración y apoyo a las asociaciones que son expertas en esta actividad.*



Calcado del ideario feminista: Abolición de la Prostitución. Además una utopía, ¿de verdad creen que van a prohibir tal cosa?, también lo dicen incluso como si una fulana fuese gratis y estuvieran obligadas hoiga, mezclan churras con merinas osea trata y prostitución en un mismo saco.

Por supuesto que esto es imposible sin crear un estado policial espiando qué hacen los hombres en su privacidad, como sucede en Suecia:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeXV-Yv1x-w

Repito: "Abolir la prostitución" exige espiar la intimidad sexual de la población. No hay otra manera de intentarlo...y ni en Suecia han "abolido" la Prostitución. La "abolición" es simplemente UN NUEVO FRENTE ANTI-HOMBRES tras el frente LIVG.

Subrayo "Mujeres" en el texto porque la prostitución de hombres está "invisibilizada", como de costumbre y solo hablan de una. 

VOX quiere "prohibir la prostitución"...pero sólo la de mujeres.

"Erradicando" la prostitución de mujeres el cliente de este tipo de "servicios" puede encontrarse al final con este único "servicio" tolerado por VOX:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKnhMIDhTig
www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUPS7uJHFuM

Travestis "femeninos" y Chaperos "masculinos". Cuando se habla de estas cosas, nadie habla ni se tiene en mente de "erradicar" esta prostitución, que sería la única que quedaría.

Cuando se lee "Erradicar la prostitución" y únicamente hablan sólo de mujeres se entiende que lo que se pretende es fomentar la prostitución de hombres, que sería la única tolerada.







> Modificación de las campañas actuales del teléfono 016 por campañas de trato no discriminatorio en general, con un teléfono de orientación de cualquier tipo de violencia en el seno familiar (convenios con ONG´s que operan el teléfono del menor o el teléfono de la esperanza).



El 016 reconvertido en un "teléfono contra la discriminación". Más ingeniaría social: DISCRIMINAR ES UN DERECHO BÁSICO, es el derecho de decidir con quien NO quieres tener relaciones de cualquier tipo.






El primer cartel...puede resultar ofensivo y de mal gusto, pero es un DERECHO del dueño de un espacio el ponerlos y aplicarlos. Es su negocio, lo mismo que en otros negocios ponen el segundo cartel y nadie dice nada.







> 143. Planes para evitar la utilización negligente de fondos y las redes clientelares
> - Cambiar el sistema de subvenciones a Asociaciones relacionadas con Violencia de Género. No pueden asignarse por número de casos tramitados. Trazabilidad en ayudas. Creación de un registro único que incluya toda ayuda pública en el que se pueda estudiar el importe de las ayudas, su gestión y eficacia.



No van a cortar la financiación al Monstruo del genaro.

Van a seguir dando subvenciones a las "ONGs" (si reciben subvenciones es que son "gubernamentales", ¡ya basta de mentir hasta en el nombre!) dedicadas a la "violencia de género", en la que dicen no creer.

En vox sobre la viogen es fácil saber que mienten, tan solo con mirar las palabras/discurso que cae por su propio peso.




> Programas de educación, desde la infancia hasta la universidad, tendentes a transmitir el valor de la palabra y del respeto a la libertad de los demás y, que
> la violencia (tanto física como *verbal*) es inaceptable y rechazable, proceda de quien proceda.



Van a perseguir la violencia verbal. ¿Y qué fue de la Libertad de Expresión?. Traducido en multones y cárcel para quien se le escape lo que sea o alguien le parezca algo "ofensivo", lo mismo que los progres.






> *147. Fomentar la reinserción de las mujeres maltratadas en entornos laborales, bonificando a las empresas que las contraten y vigilando que se cumplan las condiciones para incentivar la autonomía de estas mujeres evitando el aislamiento, para así conseguir su rápida recuperación.*



¿Y lo hombres que traten como una mierda no?. Seguimos con los "Premios" a dedo para únicamente las "maltratadas" por su mera condición de género, ¿hay algo nuevo en esto?.






> 221. Cambio drástico en política sobre refugiados priorizando refugiados cristianos, yazadíes y otras minorías perseguidas



Una vez más. Los "refugiados" nos los comemos igual, si, aún con VOX. 

Por otra parte tampoco sé de que manera discernirían entre -mueslis y no mueslis- estando presente incluso la -Taqiyya-, estando dispuestos los mueslis a mentir e infringir sus reglas para alcanzar sus objetivos. 




VOX es una especie de "PP en 1990", como si el PP nunca hubiese ganado las elecciones y como si no supiésemos aún de qué va la "UE", la OTAN y el NWO.

Quien quiera ignorar todo lo sucedido desde 1990 (Desde las Guerras del Golfo de 1991 y 2003 a la Burbuja Inmobiliaria Española) y la corrupción puede votar tranquilamente a VOX, que es repetir el error de votar al PP en los años 1990.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Últimos comentarios personales.


Y digo yo que con su historial de tantos años y tantos que son, ¿no han tenido suficiente tiempo para arreglar algún matiz de en lo que han estado ya gobernando o es que el PP de la noche a la mañana empezó a hacer mal las cosas en 2013 para que tras tantos años de sueldos por las nubes(y que por lo que se ve no ha cambiado) saliesen en desbandada de él para ir por su cuenta?.


Vox es otro de la larga lista de partidos que se comportan como cualquier otro, hipócritas que ni se aplican el cuento que predican, que se llenan a todas horas (típico) falsamente con la palabra democracia y orientan su lenguaje o discurso vendehumos hacia un colectivo electoral con intención de rascar voto....

Y una vez más repito, no tienen nada de diferente del PPSOE o del resto. 

*Vox es una ESCISIÓN que nació del PP, nació de la corrupción, estando formado de la cabeza a los pies por el pp y su ADN así como lo que conlleva la endogámica política española, y digo esto porque no son los únicos ya que larga es la mano de un sistema del mismo perro con los muchos y distintos collares jugando a cuentos y circo, mintiendo más que cagan mientras llenan las alforjas de billetes como finalidad gracias a unos cuantos votos.*



¿Ventana de overton? ¿Que finalidad realista y objetiva tiene esto fuera de medirse las pollas con los progres? ja...menos pajas mentales por favor.

Cuando no hay opciones y dan a elegir entre comer mierda roja, morada, naranja, azul o verde a cada cual peor, lo mejor es no comer, no siendo cómplice y pasar ya que por mucha -hambre y desesperación- que haya lo que finalmente vas a aceptar comer y comerás va ser -mierda-.


¿A quién votar? Yo no digo a quien hay que hacerlo, soy neutral en estos temas y no votaría ni jarto vino, no encontré nadie a quien hacerlo, no soy un CM como los que campan ahora por los foros haciéndoles la cama a VoX y Cuñadanos de manera cansina. Solo digo por qué y a quién no hay con intención de abrir los ojos, luego allá lo que haga cada uno, pero que conste que ya os avisé.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (27 Ene 2018)

Sección de noticias e imágenes relativas a vox y su equipo.


























*SECCIÓN MONTAJES*


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

Joder... menuda currada de posts, ahora si que todos podemos afirmar que nos encontramos enfrente de un CM de los de verdad..... :rolleye:


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder... menuda currada de posts, ahora si que todos podemos afirmar que nos encontramos enfrente de un CM de los de verdad..... :rolleye:



Pues sea CM o no, incluso podemita, tiene mi thanks.

A mi ver eso de la "discriminacion en el sistema educativo", mujeres gitanas, y tanto Israel, me ha dado tufo a misma mierda por el lado contrario.


----------



## Pablo_Iglesias (27 Ene 2018)

Desde luego son aspectos muy negativos, sobretodo el lameculismo a Israel, pero, que relación tiene todo eso con la corrupción?
Aún así, sigue siendo mejor opción que el resto de partidos, aunque sea solo por su oposición a la ideología de género y al feminismo.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (27 Ene 2018)

Cualquier partido o asociación que se proclame identitario y lleve entre sus filas a gitanos, negros y moros, etc. personas que no sean de raza blanca, en definitiva, queda automáticamente deslegitimado por una simple cuestión de falta de coherencia.A ello se suma que carecen de propuestas legislativas para frenar la inmigración y mantienen intacta la Ley de VioGen. Gracias por el post y que le den mucho por el culo a estos peperos disfrazados de identitarios.


----------



## PROBLANCO (27 Ene 2018)

Este Toni como anda solo en su pueblo de Albacete, no se conforma con ningún partido.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (27 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder... menuda currada de posts, ahora si que todos podemos afirmar que nos encontramos enfrente de un CM de los de verdad..... :rolleye:



Soy yo el que debería acusarte a ti de ser CM :XX: ya que a juzgar por tu comentario rápido ni te lo has leído el post y ya me estás diciendo que soy CM, no se si para restarle importancia y atención a todo lo expuesto y des-autorizarme. Has querido una pole rápida y lo sabes ::.

¿Además se puede saber de quién soy CM? supongo que pensarás que del bando contrario a Vox, porremos o algo así ::, no sabes mucho del tema pero para tu info creo que no existe partido del que tenga buena opinión y no haya sacado trapos sucios y expuesto sus contradicciones, mentiras e hipocresía, porque los conozco todos, desde a los podemitas, hasta éstos. 

Yo tan solo expongo el circo que tienen montado los politicastrados que hoy están ahí. 

Y por quien se lo pregunte yo no tengo ninguna posición, no soy alguien con una ideología definida, no me cierro en una ideología, sé mirar -más allá- de éstas.

Solo falta ahora los que vengan a decirme que soy del CNI o reptiliano.


----------



## GreenBack (27 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder... menuda currada de posts, ahora si que todos podemos afirmar que nos encontramos enfrente de un CM de los de verdad..... :rolleye:



Esto es un trabajo bien pagado del PP, un dossier de mierda en toda regla.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 12:44 ----------

A la gente le va a dar igual. No hay otro sitio por donde tirar:

Sólo puedes votar a VOX y lo sabes. ¡¡SANTIAGO Y CIERRA ESPAÑA!!


----------



## jfs (27 Ene 2018)

Pues yo no pienso votar a unos follajudíos y follapanchitos que se han apropiado del discurso "patriota" en España.


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ene 2018)

Corrupción? Y dónde gobierna VOX?


----------



## confidente (27 Ene 2018)

Vox apesta y es disidencia controlada "de repuesto" al no salir en los medios, pero voy a votarles igualmente, podemita subnormal.

El sistema debe ver que la gente está hasta los cojones de lo establecido y tiene que virar.


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Ene 2018)

Que miedo da Vox a la piojada


----------



## Sapere_Aude (27 Ene 2018)

Pedazo de hilo. Mis diez. 

A ver qué dice el subnormal de Mr. Nini cuando se levante. 

Greenback otro retrasado intoxicador que ahora pide el voto para Vox. 

En este hilo van a quedar unos cuantos retratados.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (27 Ene 2018)

¿Cuándo cojones vamos a tener un partido serio en España al estilo del FPO austriaco? ¿Nos vamos a tener que conformar con asociaciones de eskinetos comandados por una panchita y partiduchos con gitanos y negros en sus cuadros dirigentes? Un poco de coherencia, por favor.


----------



## confidente (27 Ene 2018)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Pedazo de hilo. Mis diez.
> 
> A ver qué dice el subnormal de Mr. Nini cuando se levante.
> 
> ...



Hola mugroso sidoso lamepollas.

La diferencia es que a los que nos gusta vox le criticamos por ello. 

Vosotros jamás vais a criticar a vuestros líderes, ya sea el PCE, podemos, iu o su puta madre sean la mierda que sean.


----------



## jfs (27 Ene 2018)

Alvaro Cunqueiro dijo:


> ¿Cuándo cojones vamos a tener un partido serio en España al estilo del FPO austriaco? ¿Nos vamos a tener que conformar con asociaciones de eskinetos *comandados por una panchita* y partiduchos con gitanos y negros en sus cuadros dirigentes? Un poco de coherencia, por favor.



"Español" de pura cepa.::


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Ene 2018)

Corrupción???? Seréis hdlgp!!! Si no tiene ni un puto escaño ni ha rozado tan siquiera el poder. Iros a tomar por culo paletos follamoros.

Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBack (27 Ene 2018)

Alvaro Cunqueiro dijo:


> Cualquier partido o asociación que se proclame identitario y lleve entre sus filas a gitanos, negros y moros, etc. personas que no sean de raza blanca, en definitiva, queda automáticamente deslegitimado por una simple cuestión de falta de coherencia.A ello se suma que carecen de propuestas legislativas para frenar la inmigración y mantienen intacta la Ley de VioGen. Gracias por el post y que le den mucho por el culo a estos peperos disfrazados de identitarios.



Hay que ser inteligentes y saber dónde nos estamos moviendo.

A ver qué partido se atreve a poner esto en sus tweet

VOX Fuengirola ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡¸ (@Vox_Fuengirola) on Twitter

Para @vox_es , nuestros desahuciados, nuestros parados y nuestros mayores, "SON NUESTROS REFUGIADOS".







Si no hay dinero para las Pensiones de los españoles, ¿Por qué se dan pagas a los inmigrantes ilegales?
@vox_es es la solución


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Ene 2018)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Pedazo de hilo. Mis diez.
> 
> A ver qué dice el subnormal de Mr. Nini cuando se levante.
> 
> ...



Es curioso que lo unico en lo que podéis criticar son en temas racistas jojojojo menudo retraso de la izmierda cortocircuitada.

Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## confidente (27 Ene 2018)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Corrupción???? Seréis hdlgp!!! Si no tiene ni un puto escaño ni ha rozado tan siquiera el poder. Iros a tomar por culo paletos follamoros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk



No tenemos que hacer como los mugrosos y chupar pollas a sus líderes hagan lo que hagan y dar el visto bueno a vox siempre.

A mí SÍ me molesta que tenga concejales gitanos, un negro, tengan cierta obsesión con israel cuando es un tema que ni nos va ni nos viene a los españoles. Que ya hayan dicho varias veces de traer refugiados cubanos y venezolanos.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (27 Ene 2018)

GreenBack dijo:


> Hay que ser inteligentes y saber dónde nos estamos moviendo.
> 
> A ver qué partido se atreve a poner esto en sus tweet
> 
> ...



Esa propaganda, meramente cosmética y vacía de contenido, puede atraer muchos votos, como los de la gente que está aquí en Burbuja, pero su discurso choca frontalmente con tener negros, moros y gitanos entre cuadros dirigentes, los cuales instintivamente provocan rechazo en un votante concienciado con la pérdida de identidad que está sufriendo Europa. Llevar en las listas por BCN a un negro apellidado Garriga es simplemente una burla al movimiento identitario de toda España y de Cataluña en particular. Respecto de otras cuestiones como la ideología de género VOX carece de una propuesta seria y capaz de atajar el problema, como lo sería la total derogación de la Ley de VioGen y se quedan en tibias intenciones al uso de lo que hacía el PP hace años ante leyes como las del aborto, divorcio, atutonomías, etc y más recientemente con la ignominiosa LVG. VOX es un fiasco de partido que, una vez más, va a canalizar votos de votantes muy bien intencionados pero que serán engañados en nombre de unos principios e ideas que se quedarán en eso, meras ideas y buenas intenciones.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (27 Ene 2018)

Veo mucho escozor y huelo mucho pelo perianal chamuscado. 

Solo os queda llamar progres a cualquiera que señale que el emperador está desnudo. 

Menudo descojone va a ser este hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Ene 2018)

Problanco, queremos de sabe cómo es que te has hecho hincha del partido que quiere llenar España de panchinvasores... Una explicación, plis, hasta el iletrado Cunqueiro tiene algo de incoherencia dentro del trastorno.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

♦Ѧn†øη Wєѕkєr Staяk♦ dijo:


> Soy yo el que debería acusarte a ti de ser CM :XX: ya que a juzgar por tu comentario rápido ni te lo has leído el post y ya me estás diciendo que soy CM, no se si para restarle importancia y atención a todo lo expuesto y des-autorizarme. Has querido una pole rápida y lo sabes ::.
> 
> ¿Además se puede saber de quién soy CM? supongo que pensarás que del bando contrario a Vox, porremos o algo así ::, no sabes mucho del tema pero para tu info creo que no existe partido del que tenga buena opinión y no haya sacado trapos sucios y expuesto sus contradicciones, mentiras e hipocresía, porque los conozco todos, desde a los podemitas, hasta éstos.
> 
> ...



Pues una vez me has explicado ésto te digo que tienes mi respeto, yo te entiendo porque me considero ecléctico también y no me caso con nadie, pero tendrás que reconocerme al menos que un post tan currado como el tuyo da lugar a pensar que eres un CM pagado, si no es el caso, que no lo creo después de tu explicación, te pido disculpas y te ofrezco mis dies...


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (27 Ene 2018)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Problanco, queremos de sabe cómo es que te has hecho hincha del partido que quiere llenar España de panchinvasores... Una explicación, plis, hasta el iletrado Cunqueiro tiene algo de incoherencia dentro del trastorno.



Has encontrado ya a tu padre Bernalda? Quizá pudieras hallarlo en el lupanar donde tu madre chupa pollas a cinco leuros la hora. Suerte.


----------



## El pianista de París (27 Ene 2018)

Pablo_Iglesias dijo:


> Aún así, sigue siendo mejor opción que el resto de partidos, aunque sea solo por su oposición a la ideología de género y al feminismo.



Pero alma de cántaro ¿de verdad te lo crees? que mentir es gratis y mas en política.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

Yo siempre he dicho que el escenario político español es dantesco en la actualidad, bueno es posible que siempre lo haya sido, igual va en nuestra idiosincrasia, no creo que se salve ningún partido, por eso siempre digo que ya que todo es un desastre hay que escoger el "menor de los males" y a día de hoy creo que es "Ciudadanos" con Rivera a la cabeza, con todos sus defectos es el que creo que tiene menos de todos los demás, y además parece que está subiendo bastante, por eso apoyar a partidos como VOX me parece poco menos que tirar el voto a la basura, ya que su representación es nula, y como bien ha documentado el OP en éste hilo también tienen muchos cabos sueltos y contradicciones.... ienso:


PD. ojo que yo tampoco soy un CM ::


----------



## Sapere_Aude (27 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que el escenario político español es dantesco en la actualidad, bueno es posible que siempre lo haya sido, igual va en nuestra idiosincrasia, no creo que se salve ningún partido, por eso siempre digo que ya que todo es un desastre hay que escoger el "menor de los males" y a día de hoy creo que es "Ciudadanos" con Rivera a la cabeza, con todos sus defectos es el que creo que tiene menos de todos los demás, y además parece que está subiendo bastante, por eso apoyar a partidos como VOX me parece poco menos que tirar el voto a la basura, ya que su representación es nula, y como bien ha documentado el OP en éste hilo también tienen muchos cabos sueltos y contradicciones.... ienso:
> 
> 
> PD. ojo que yo tampoco soy un CM ::



Albert Rivera fue presentado en Bilderberg como la â€œjoven promesa espaÃ±olaâ€

Taluec.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ene 2018)

Rojos de mierda y peperitos de mierda, ambos con los cojones de corbata ante el ascenso de VOX.

Lo siento, pero el ascenso es imparable. Bueno no, no lo siento, joderos, basura.


----------



## Markkus (27 Ene 2018)

Lo que es sabido: partido de rebotados del PP porque según ellos es social-demócrata intentando pillar cacho a costa de un populismo y demagogia que naturalmente dejarán atrás en cuanto tengan opción de pillar poder. Esta gente son individuos que han credido y madurado al calor del poder; es estúpido pensar que van a ir en contra de ese poder.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (27 Ene 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Rojos de mierda y peperitos de mierda, ambos con los cojones de corbata ante el ascenso de VOX.
> 
> Lo siento, pero el ascenso es imparable. Bueno no, no lo siento, joderos, basura.



Imparable, no. Imparapla.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Albert Rivera fue presentado en Bilderberg como la â€œjoven promesa espaÃ±olaâ€
> 
> Taluec.



Pues si, y estoy de acuerdo, no pondría la mano en el fuego ni por él ni por ningún otro político pero me parece el mejor estadista que tenemos y me gusta un alto porcentaje de su visión acerca de los problemas que acucian España y sus soluciones también.... ienso:

cómo ésta.... ienso:

Albert Rivera propone eliminar las diputaciones, otros "cementerios de elefantes" y los cargos de confianza | Público


----------



## Cormac (27 Ene 2018)

Me estoy quedando sin partidos a quien votar.
Dudo entre UPyD, Pacma y Escaños en Blanco, aunque todos sea tirar el voto a la basura.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

Markkus dijo:


> Lo que es sabido: partido de rebotados del PP porque según ellos es social-demócrata intentando pillar cacho a costa de un populismo y demagogia que naturalmente dejarán atrás en cuanto tengan opción de pillar poder. Esta gente son individuos que han credido y madurado al calor del poder; es estúpido pensar que van a ir en contra de ese poder.



¿podemos saber quienes son los afortunados que reciben tu voto Aldono? :


----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2018)

Es un buen resumen... hecho con muy malas hostia


----------



## Markkus (27 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿podemos saber quienes son los afortunados que reciben tu voto Aldono? :



Yo directamente no voto. ¿Para qué? 

Pobres de los imbéciles que todavía comulgan con la democracia burguesa supuestamente representativa pero que ni siquiera lo es atendiendo a la ley electoral que prima y beneficia al viejo bipartidismo.

El cambio está en las calles, no en el parlamento. El mantener la ilusión de que votando cambian las cosas forma parte del relato que el sistema precisa hacer creer a todos los borreguitos no sea que empiecen a desprogramarse.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

Markkus dijo:


> Yo directamente no voto. ¿Para qué?
> 
> Pobres de los imbéciles que todavía comulgan con la democracia burguesa supuestamente representativa pero que ni siquiera lo es atendiendo a la ley electoral que prima y beneficia al viejo bipartidismo.
> 
> El cambio está en las calles, no en el parlamento. El mantener la ilusión de que votando cambian las cosas forma parte del relato que el sistema precisa hacer creer a todos los borreguitos no sea que empiecen a desprogramarse.



Ya, pero también hay que adaptarse al medio y ésto que llaman "Democracia" es lo que tenemos, no veo ningún cambio radical ni revolucionario a corto ni medio plazo, y sinceramente, sea como sea, me agrada ver la cara de derrota de los de siempre cuando bajan en millones de votos.


Un grano de arena no es nada, pero millones forman un vasto desierto, y a eso es a lo que hay que aferrarse, siempre será mejor que nada...... ienso:


----------



## Markkus (27 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ya, pero también hay que adaptarse al medio y ésto que llaman "Democracia" es lo que tenemos, no veo ningún cambio radical ni revolucionario a corto ni medio plazo, y sinceramente, sea como sea, me agrada ver la cara de derrota de los de siempre cuando bajan en millones de votos.
> 
> 
> Un grano de arena no es nada, pero millones forman un vasto desierto, y a eso es a lo que hay que aferrarse, siempre será mejor que nada...... ienso:



Eso ya entra dentro del terreno de lo personal y de cómo cada cual contribuye a su bienestar espiritual y político creyendo que es útil, que hace algo. Unos votan, otros se meten en sindicatos, otros montan partidos-sectas. El hecho ineludible que la Historia demuestra es que ninguna transformación real de las condiciones (para los de abajo, claro) ha devenido por medio del voto.

Recuerdo que este foro hace unos años (ahora también, pero menos) estaba plagado de imbéciles creyendo que Rivera era la salvación. Es decir, pobres analfabetos políticos buscando líderes que les rediman. Es hasta gracioso. Hoy ya vemos a Riverita desfilando por las reuniones de las oligarquías globales de la mano de todos los altos estamentos oligárquicos españoles. Se le ve apoyando en Madrid y Andalucia al viejo bipartidismo y se le ve cortejado por Aznar y González.

Y si dentro de unos años Cs deja de ser útil para la oligarquía harán exactamente lo mismo que hicieron con Cs: promover otro partido, sea VOX, sea VIX o sea VUX. Y así el ciclo se repite con nuevos imbéciles creyendo que el nuevo líder les salvará.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

Markkus dijo:


> Eso ya entra dentro del terreno de lo personal y de cómo cada cual contribuye a su bienestar espiritual y político creyendo que es útil, que hace algo. Unos votan, otros se meten en sindicatos, otros montan partidos-sectas. El hecho ineludible que la Historia demuestra es que ninguna transformación real de las condiciones (para los de abajo, claro) ha devenido por medio del voto.
> 
> Recuerdo que este foro hace unos años (ahora también, pero menos) estaba plagado de imbéciles creyendo que Rivera era la salvación. Es decir, pobres analfabetos políticos buscando líderes que les rediman. Es hasta gracioso. Hoy ya vemos a Riverita desfilando por las reuniones de las oligarquías globales de la mano de todos los altos estamentos oligárquicos españoles. Se le ve apoyando en Madrid y Andalucia al viejo bipartidismo y se le ve cortejado por Aznar y González.
> 
> Y si dentro de unos años Cs deja de ser útil para la oligarquía harán exactamente lo mismo que hicieron con Cs: promover otro partido, sea VOX, sea VIX o sea VUX. Y así el ciclo se repite con nuevos imbéciles creyendo que el nuevo líder les salvará.



Te veo muy anclado en la utopía, es evidente que el sistema actual dista mucho de ser perfecto, pero tampoco es tan monstruoso, sobre todo si lo comparamos con muchas otras partes de la geografía mundial o con diferentes épocas de la nuestra, lo que no me parece de recibo es limitarse a la queja sin aportar soluciones constructivas, ese tipo de actitud me parece demasiado infantil, enfadarse y "dejar de jugar"..... ienso:


----------



## Markkus (27 Ene 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Te veo muy anclado en la utopía, es evidente que el sistema actual dista mucho de ser perfecto, pero tampoco es tan monstruoso, sobre todo si lo comparamos con muchas otras partes de la geografía mundial o con diferentes épocas de la nuestra, lo que no me parece de recibo es limitarse a la queja sin aportar soluciones constructivas, ese tipo de actitud me parece demasiado infantil, enfadarse y "dejar de jugar"..... ienso:



No digas tonterías. Actitudes constructivas no son votar a partiduchos que variando mínimamente las formas mantienen impertérrito el contenido; el mismo contenido común a todos que no es otro que la defensa del sistema actual si bien con variantes a gusto del elector.

Actitudes constructivas son auto-organizarse y pasar de la pasividad de la votadura a la actividad de generar hegemonía. La deriva hacia el siglo XIX está a la orden del día y de esto no puede dudar nadie mínimamente informado de la realidad. O nosotros o ellos. El resto son meros edulcorantes, ilusiones, pretensiones vanas de cambiar las cosas para que todo siga igual.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2018)

Markkus dijo:


> No digas tonterías. Actitudes constructivas no son votar a partiduchos que variando mínimamente las formas mantienen impertérrito el contenido; el mismo contenido común a todos que no es otro que la defensa del sistema actual si bien con variantes a gusto del elector.
> 
> Actitudes constructivas son auto-organizarse y pasar de la pasividad de la votadura a la actividad de generar hegemonía. La deriva hacia el siglo XIX está a la orden del día y de esto no puede dudar nadie mínimamente informado de la realidad. O nosotros o ellos. El resto son meros edulcorantes, ilusiones, pretensiones vanas de cambiar las cosas para que todo siga igual.



Me parece bien pero necesitaría algo más de concreción en tus propuestas, no las acabo de entender..... ienso:


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Ene 2018)

¿Acaso alguien esperaba otra cosa de la purria ultracristiana, antieuropea y neoliberal de Abascal y los suyos?


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Ene 2018)

_Todos los males de España te los soluciona Vox dándoles amas niños los curas para que los manoseen y trayendo panxitas parar el servicio doméstico de las señoras bien de Serrano y Moraleja_ :XX::XX:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Ene 2018)

vox.... que pereza....


----------



## Leovigildo (27 Ene 2018)

Nada nuevo bajo el sol. En España el panorama político es dantesco , y recuerdo que en las últimas generales su carta con las papeletas se fue directa a la basura junto a todas las demás. La memocracia en hispañistán es así.

Ahora bien, estos últimos meses ciertas argumentaciones me han terminado por convencer de que no queda más remedio que tragar con la rueda de molino, y pinza en la nariz, romper el principio de limpiarse el culo con la democracia e ir a votar, y encima hacerlo a alguien que no te gusta. Pero en este caso, el votar a la menos mala de las opciones tiene un fin:

El que se cuele una "extrema derecha" (las comillas porque es un chiste llamarlos así) al parlamento abriría unos debates que hoy están vedados y daría alas a las opiniones que hoy la gense se calla por miedo al qué dirán. Vamos, que sería un partido de transición a que se formase un partido que fuera verdaderamente nacionalista y antiglobalista. Al menos, así lo veo yo.

PD: Es fácil echar mierda porque además tienen algunas cosas muy turbias, pero el juicio queda un poco nublado e imparcial si tampoco se ponen las cosas buenas para hacer balance y contrapeso, y la caña que han dado a los catalufos secesionistas ha sido muy loable, entre otras.

También decir que de los 4 años y pico que llevan desde 2013 ha habido un claro antes y un después este último 2017. Se diría que Abascal se ha redpileado un poco, y responden muy bien en las redes sociales. Algo es algo...


----------



## Sapere_Aude (27 Ene 2018)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol. En España el panorama político es dantesco , y recuerdo que en las últimas generales su carta con las papeletas se fue directa a la basura junto a todas las demás. La memocracia en hispañistán es así.
> 
> Ahora bien, estos últimos meses ciertas argumentaciones me han terminado por convencer de que no queda más remedio que tragar con la rueda de molino, y pinza en la nariz, romper el principio de limpiarse el culo con la democracia e ir a votar, y encima hacerlo a alguien que no te gusta. Pero en este caso, el votar a la menos mala de las opciones tiene un fin:
> 
> ...



¿Los de Renacer vais a votar a Vox? jajajaja, pedazo de movimiento disidente, sí señor. Caretas fuera. Ya había dicho que este hilo iba a retratar a muchos.


----------



## Uruk-hai (27 Ene 2018)

Entre los puristas que ven disidencia controlada y la mano de Sion por todas partes, y los del cristo rey y su discurso "fresco y actual", estamos apañaos.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (27 Ene 2018)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol. En España el panorama político es dantesco , y recuerdo que en las últimas generales su carta con las papeletas se fue directa a la basura junto a todas las demás. La memocracia en hispañistán es así.
> 
> Ahora bien, estos últimos meses ciertas argumentaciones me han terminado por convencer de que no queda más remedio que tragar con la rueda de molino, y pinza en la nariz, romper el principio de limpiarse el culo con la democracia e ir a votar, y encima hacerlo a alguien que no te gusta. Pero en este caso, el votar a la menos mala de las opciones tiene un fin:
> 
> ...



Es respetable tu punto de vista , Leovigildo, empero votar a un partido entre cuyas primeras filas hay negros, moros y gitanos y no dice ni mú de derogar la Ley de VioGen, más allá de voto útil se puede calificar de cagada inútil. Renacer debe ser una asociación digna de mejor causa que un mero PP con esteroides.


----------



## Leopardo (28 Ene 2018)

Te has pegado una gran currela.
Cuando alguna vez salía en Intereco le escuchaba y me gustaba lo que decía, pero había cosas que me chirríaban ya. Se metía con los moros y no con los judíos, así que bueno, otro hombre de paja que el otro se quemó.

Pregunta al aire. ¿Alguien sabe si lo de Hungría y Polonia es serio? o simplemente es una pose de cara a la galería.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (29 Ene 2018)

Nunca, nunca, nunca se permitirá que surja nada incontrolable y verdaderamente antisistema, ni por el lago derecho ni por el izquierdo. ¿O es que Podemos era realmente antisistema?


----------



## Anton wesker stark (29 Ene 2018)

He modificado añadiendo a esta foto otro par de cosas más







He añadido algunas cosas por otro lado. Algo de Bardaji por ej.


¿Pero porque el GEES pide el voto para VOX? sencillo, VOX y Abascal tienen un íntimo vinculo con su presidente y fundador del GEES, Rafael Bardají. Un aliado del ala dura y belicista del partido republicano de USA.







-Aliado del sector más belicista del Partido Republicano de Estados Unidos.

-Miembro del FAES.

-Bardají fue asesor de Defensa de Aznar en sus segunda legislatura en la que se dio la guerra de Iraq, y es que la opinión de Bardají fue una de las que influyó con más fuerza en la decisión de Aznar de apoyar aquella guerra.

-Director Ejecutivo del Friends of israeli Initiative.

-Muchas de sus opiniones a favor de la guerra en Oriente Medio en beneficio de Israel son transmitidas a través de Libertad Digital.

Gran presencia en Vox del que es colaborador...

Conferencia

Enlace Judío - Entrevista a Rafael Bardaji, Director Ejecutivo de Friends of Israel Initiative 2 - YouTube

Hasta el punto de que Abascal haga de él el chico de los recados.



> *Enviado de Santiago Abascal
> 
> El director de GEES, Rafael Bardají, en la Torre Trump*
> 
> ...



Y aquí un post en libertad digital que luego le cambió el nombre...tela



> *El Estado Islámico no era un simple grupo terrorista, como nos gusta decir por aquí; era un aparato generador de seguridad y orden.*De hecho, si se analizan las muertes causadas por el EI, son diez veces inferiores a las causadas por Asad
> 
> No, el yihadismo no está detrás del éxodo de sirios a los países vecinos y ahora a Europa. Asad, sí. Por eso negociar con él una salida no sólo es moralmente aborrecible, sino políticamente imposible.
> 
> ...



Y... el siguiente artículo suyo habla por si solo...



> El buen votante del PP ante el 26-J
> 
> "La oportunidad de provocar el verdadero cambio en la derecha viene de la necesidad de agitar el poco nervio que queda: sería la irrupción de un partido abiertamente liberal-conservador. *Un partido que recogiera el legado del PP de siempre*, no el de ahora, que es el que invitó en su día a "liberales y conservadores" a "irse a otro partido". *Un partido que defendiera sin complejos la unidad de España, la libre empresa, las libertades individuales, una bajada real de impuestos, una acción exterior que no corteje a los dictadores que quedan en el mundo. Un partido que defienda el rearme de los españoles frente a los retos de la emigración musulmana, el yihadismo y el terrorismo foráneo e interno. Un partido, en suma, que esté dispuesto a defender el orgullo de ser español y a construir una España digna.*"
> 
> ...








Algo más de E.Aguirre y Aznar para recalcar el lameculismo e hipocresías varias.



Y otra foto más por ahí abajo.



> VOX hace entrega de un cheque a Fundación Madrina recaudado en el desfile benéfico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con también algún montaje por ahí.


----------



## Insurgent (29 Ene 2018)

Joder, es que es incluso peor que el partido de Wilders. 
Están muy castradetes los chicos de vox. Mucho complejo, maaal empiezan.
Pero que se puede esperar de una mierda cagada por el R78, es el podemos de derechas.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2018)

Pero, cuidado, los renatos de burbuja son muy astutos y están preparando una entrada en Vox por la ventana de Overton... y una vez conseguido le pegarán un golpe de estado para convertirlo en un verdadero partido patriota. Palabra de nancies.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (29 Ene 2018)

jojojojo, sencillamente sublime el último comentario del OP.

Ojetes flameados entrando al hilo en 3, 2, 1...

---------- Post added 29-ene-2018 at 22:11 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Pero, cuidado, los renatos de burbuja son muy astutos y están preparando una entrada en Vox por la entrada de Overton... y una vez conseguido le pegarán un golpe de estado para convertirlo en un verdadero partido patriota. Palabra de nancies.



jajaja, muy bueno.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (30 Ene 2018)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pero, cuidado, los renatos de burbuja son muy astutos y están preparando una entrada en Vox por la ventana de Overton... y una vez conseguido le pegarán un golpe de estado para convertirlo en un verdadero partido patriota. Palabra de nancies.



Jamás entendí que había de bueno entre elegir dentro del -horror- algo que "fuese menos malo" y más dentro de algo que viene a ser lo mismo y la misma finalidad. Que no hay nada perfecto y hay unos márgenes esta claro, más que se ajuste a las preferencias de uno, pero actualmente no hay partido alguno que esté dentro del margen de lo -aceptable- ya que todos pecan de cosas muy gordas.

Lo de la ventana de overton viene a ser alguno se dice a sí mismo para bien acallar su desesperación/frustación política sin salida y su conciencia ya que no se deja de estar votando/apoyar el -horror-.

Así mismo no le encuentro sentido a su finalidad, no hay realismo en ella ni nada que ganar en esas pajas mentales. Tendría algo de sentido si hubiera una diferencia con el elemento a tratar, pero es que Vox no es diferente del PP en ningún aspecto. Las cosas seguirán como hasta ahora de mal osea que...

Yo solo sé que mi voto por ej hay que ganárselo con mérito, paso de ser cómplice y votar el negociete unipersonal de unos corruptos, mafiosos, castuzos y progres de derechas pseudopatriotas charlatanes agrada-oídos, antes me quedo en casa que darle la razón a tales.


----------



## DavidCole (2 Feb 2018)




----------



## Tarúguez (2 Feb 2018)

Podéis votar a quien mejor consideréis, yo desde 2004 voto nulo.

No os quiero quitar la decisión democrática o la ilusión de votar a VOX, pero antes de que luego os arrepintiéseis, yo he de decir la verdad.


Conozco personalmente a Diego López Ordóñez, el del vídeo de la lotería y ex-presidente de VOX Cáceres, y *lamentablemente*, lo que dice el OP es cierto. 


*VOX Y YO, DE LA ILUSIÓN AL DESENCANTO

Primer video de la serie*

VOX y yo Episodio 0 - YouTube


*Os puedo asegurar que nos conocemos de años, gran persona y gran español.*


Esta foto, es del 11-M-2017 en el Ateneo Cultural de Sueca (preciosos frescos en el techo)

Diego es al único que le he dejado la cara, está a la izquierda, el menda... : soy yo








Esta otra foto es de hace años en Madrid, de manis promovidas por VCT de Alcaraz.


Diego, y de nuevo el menda : es el muá








Saludos
.


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Feb 2018)

Parece que los de VOX ya no son desconocidos para el gran público, ya cabalgan, los totalitarios de izquierdas empiezan a ladrar. No admiten disidencia en su sistema "perfecto", y de momento no tienen gulags a los que mandar a los que no piensan como ellos.

Tomároslo con calma, que esto de prohibir azafatas en la F1 y mandarlas al paro contra su voluntad, colocar profesores de género en los colegios o hablar mal de VOX os puede producir una úlcera si lo hacéis todo a la vez.


----------



## Tarúguez (2 Feb 2018)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Parece que los de VOX ya no son desconocidos para el gran público, ya cabalgan, los totalitarios de izquierdas empiezan a ladrar. No admiten disidencia en su sistema "perfecto", y de momento no tienen gulags a los que mandar a los que no piensan como ellos.
> 
> Tomároslo con calma, que esto de prohibir azafatas en la F1 y mandarlas al paro contra su voluntad, colocar profesores de género en los colegios o hablar mal de VOX os puede producir una úlcera si lo hacéis todo a la vez.




Si tú crees que este señor es un totalitario de izquierdas... chico, háztelo mirar, son varios vídeos.

VOX Y YO Episodio 1. Del 15/12/1976 al 8/3/2016. Ilusiones que rompen promesas. - YouTube

.


----------



## el juli (2 Feb 2018)

Lo que a mi me sorprende es la currada de post para hundir a VOX.

Francamente, no lo entiendo.

Hay que votar a VOX no porque confiemos en VOX, sino porque es el único partido UN POCO distinto. Para dar un toque de atención al consenso socialdemócrata. Nada más.

Sería bueno que VOX tuviera "voz" en el Congreso.

¿O a quién vamos a votar? ¿a la Falange?


----------



## jfs (2 Feb 2018)

Eso de el único partido "un poco distinto" debe ser porque es más sionista que el PP si cabe.


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Feb 2018)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Si tú crees que este señor es un totalitario de izquierdas... chico, háztelo mirar, son varios vídeos.



Yo no sé quién es ese señor como para calificarlo de izquierdas o derechas. Ni estoy defendiendo a VOX, ni creo que sea perfecto.

Pero como dice El Juli, VOX es el único partido que se sale un poco de la línea de los demás, que siguen una agenda que incluye la inmigración islámica descontrolada, la discriminación de género y en general que muestran un afán de intervencionismo que cada vez los acerca más a la "policía del pensamiento". Por eso les llamo totalitarios.

Votaré a VOX con la nariz tapada, sólo como acto de rebelión contra esa agenda.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (2 Feb 2018)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Parece que los de VOX ya no son desconocidos para el gran público, ya cabalgan, los totalitarios de izquierdas empiezan a ladrar. No admiten disidencia en su sistema "perfecto", y de momento no tienen gulags a los que mandar a los que no piensan como ellos.
> 
> Tomároslo con calma, que esto de prohibir azafatas en la F1 y mandarlas al paro contra su voluntad, colocar profesores de género en los colegios o hablar mal de VOX os puede producir una úlcera si lo hacéis todo a la vez.



Otro sectario de culo ardiendo más con el síndrome de la dicotomía que cuando le sacan los trapos a su lidell de paja etc te tacha de lo opuesto.


Tengo yo de izquierdas lo que Abascastuzo y su negocio unipersonal de honrados, incorruptos y honestos. 

Ahora que hablas del totalitarismo de la izquierda igual de totalitarios me parecen Vox queriendo 

-prohibir la prostitución de mujeres únicamente(el resto se la pela) metiéndose en la vida íntima y sexual de las personas(una utopía irrealizable y un estado más policial e intrusivo incoming)

- queriendo meter a la cárcel a todo aquel que haga un comentario-crítica contra un país que no nos va ni nos viene por el cual de poder nos metería en futuros líos 

-purgando el partido de aquel que se haga preguntas o cuestione la corrupción del partido y las cuentas de Abascastuzo llegando a mandar incluso a que agredan a tal disidencia como ocurrió con Juan Jara.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 13:11 ----------




el juli dijo:


> Lo que a mi me sorprende es la currada de post para hundir a VOX.
> 
> Francamente, no lo entiendo.
> 
> ...




¿El único partido UN POCO distinto? jJAJAjJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJ ¿has leído el post no :XX:?. Hasta en su programa dicen que ni si quiera piensan cortarle el grifo al monstruo del jenaro y van a seguir premiando a las mujeres por su mera condición de serlo entre otras que expuse.

No se cual toque de atención va dar unos castuzos a otros, se han pasado la vida mandando y ahora quieren ir de algo nuevo e innovador :XX:, y es que aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.


¿A quién votar? yo no digo a quien hay que hacerlo porque me he pasado años analizando profundamente partidos y son todos los actuales un circo-negocio, solo digo por qué y a quién no hay, que luego allá lo que haga cada uno. 

Y es que esos años de análisis me han dejado claro que cuando no hay opciones y dan a elegir entre comer mierda roja, naranja, azul o verde a cada cual peor, lo mejor es no dar la razón ni a "la mejor de ellas", no ser cómplice y pasar ya que por mucha -hambre y desesperación- que haya lo que finalmente vas a aceptar comer y comerás va ser -mierda-.


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Feb 2018)

♦Ѧn†øη Wєѕkєr Staяk♦ dijo:


> Otro sectario de culo ardiendo más con el síndrome de la dicotomía que cuando le sacan los trapos a su lidell de paja etc te tacha de lo opuesto.



Guau, guau, perrito!


----------



## Vigilante informándose (25 Mar 2018)

Resumiendo:

-Partido castuzo de robotados del PP
-Sionista a un nivel tan exagerado que no se entiende la necesidad de tanta intensidad
-Que tuvo como vicepresidente a un miembro de Bilderberg
-Casos turbios y poco claros dentro del partiducho (y eso sin tocar poder en ningún sitio)
-En palabras de Bardaji: "El Estado Islamico es un grupo de seguridad", "a quien hay que bombardear es a Assad".

Y cuidado, que como alguien se atreva a insinuar algo sobre un partido que apesta a disidencia controlada, aquí en Tontos.info te ponen de CM del PP o hasta de miembro del CNI para arriba. 


Merece reflote sin duda.


----------



## planpatriota (25 Mar 2018)

Vigilante informándose dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> -Partido castuzo de robotados del PP
> -Sionista a un nivel tan exagerado que no se entiende la necesidad de tanta intensidad
> ...



Acojonados estáis de que Vox entre a las instituciones, y me da igual que seáis de Ultrasur que de los de Podemos


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Mar 2018)

Después de la currada de hilo... cualquiera que vote esto podrá ser coherente con cualquier cosa menos con una trayectoria de supuestos "identitarios".

Es de auténtica risa, pero auténtica...:XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Mar 2018)

Votarás un partido con este "pograma", malqui? Se sin-cero :fiufiu:



> 58. Un área atlántica de libertad España defenderá la creación de un área atlántica de libre comercio y cooperación, que incluya tanto el Atlántico Norte como el Sur. Eliminar las trabas a los intercambios de todo tipo, a *los movimientos de personas* y a la innovación es la única forma de caminar hacia la prosperidad.



Cómo es posible que (supuestos) identitarios defendáis eso, algo que jamás suscribiría ni el tradicionalista más pro Hispanidad. 

Pero qué está pasando aquí? :8:

PD: no me vengas con el viejo cuento del voto inútil, váis a abrir las puertas de España más de par en par de lo que ya están?



malkavian dijo:


> Tú votas o es pecado también Bernie?


----------



## Huso (14 Jul 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Rojos de mierda y peperitos de mierda, ambos con los cojones de corbata ante el ascenso de VOX.
> 
> Lo siento, pero el ascenso es imparable. Bueno no, no lo siento, joderos, basura.



Has quedado como un completo chimpancé en este hilo.


----------



## Torreto (14 Jul 2018)

Ahh bueno, pues nada. Seguimos votando a los partidos del régimen, que sigan vendiendo España a pedacitos, matándonos de hambre, enviando violadores que porculizarán a nuestras mujeres, niños y cabras...

Mucho mejor, no?


----------



## Orisos (14 Jul 2018)

Torreto dijo:


> Ahh bueno, pues nada. Seguimos votando a los partidos del régimen, que sigan vendiendo España a pedacitos, matándonos de hambre, enviando violadores que porculizarán a nuestras mujeres, niños y cabras...
> 
> Mucho mejor, no?



¿Pero tu crees que VOX no es un partido del regimen?

Con la que esta cayendo y Abascal desaparecido.En las calles ni una puta manifestacion en contra de esta locura.Solo mensajitos chorras en twitter como si eso fuera suficiente para destruir al frente popular 2.0.

¿De verdad no sois capaces de ver que la democracia es una puta mierda y que todos los partidos son basura NWO con distintas caretas?


----------



## Huso (14 Jul 2018)

¿Por qué el macaco de aynrandiano nunca ha escrito un hilo como éste, que era la currada informativa realmente útil? 

Ya se lo preguntaré cuando sus complejazos le refloten a la cabeza y se venga arriba con otro hilo mesiánico y nulo. Le voy a meter el enlace de este hilo hasta por el culo.


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (14 Jul 2018)

Con V de Víctoria, oleis a terror y pánico.


----------



## George A (14 Jul 2018)

Vaya retrasados, aún creyendo que una PARTIDOCRACIA tiene representación. Todos los que entran tienen que estar alineados en torno al consenso de los partidos. Los imbéciles no saben que votar a uno es votar a todos en bloque.

Por retrasados infantiles que aún creen en el Estado de partidos seguiremos siendo pisoteados sin fín.

Agradecido por la currada de post, a ver si algún subnormal despierta. Es que parece increíble que haya subnormales que tengan fe, porque no pueden tener otra cosa, en que una organización compuesta por personas que han estado aprendiendo las artes mafiosas del PP y la corrupción sistémica y servilismo al globalismo de la partidocracia, vayan a ser otra cosa. Son otra opción en el menú del R78, para integrar en el redil a los borreguitos que según las coordenadas del sistema son de derechas.

RETRASADOS TODOS LOS QUE VOTAN Y DAN SU AQUIESCENCIA AL ESTADO DE PARTIDOS DE LA CORRUPTOCRACIA. Seguid votando partidocracia, seguid.


----------



## Bestiaju (14 Jul 2018)

Supongo que el reflote es la respuesta de algunos a la nueva consigna de los separratas catalufos de ir a por VOX..... 

Quien será la mano que empuñe la daga los CMs peperos, sociatas, podemitas quizas... ????


----------



## Leer (14 Jul 2018)

Gracias por la aportación, son un puto chiste.


----------



## Survivor101 (14 Jul 2018)

Lo que tenemos que hacer con Vox es afiliarnos y cambiarlo desde dentro. Alternativa para Alemania también empezó siendo algo parecido a VOX, incluso la Liga Norte.

Con la mentalidad de burbujomoris votantes de DN y puteros 2000 novamos a ningún lado.


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Jul 2018)

Toda la derecha europea está al servicio de Israel. Orban y Netanyahu son intimos amigos. No le busqueis 5 piernas al gato, a quien le interesa menos que Europa se llene de moros es a Israel


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Jul 2018)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Lo que tenemos que hacer con Vox es afiliarnos y cambiarlo desde dentro. Alternativa para Alemania también empezó siendo algo parecido a VOX, incluso la Liga Norte.
> 
> Con la mentalidad de burbujomoris votantes de DN y puteros 2000 novamos a ningún lado.



Exactamente. 
Hay que afiliarse masivamente para imponer criterios más acordes con el pensar de la mayoría de los españoles, algo que se logrará cuando empiece a obtener representación política el año que viene.
Quedarse sentado quejándose de lo que no nos gusta no sirve de nada. Hay que ACTUAR. Y la mayoría de la gente está agilipollada.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Jul 2018)

VOX acaba de ser eliminado, de un plumazo, como opción de voto. Excelente hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 18:30 ----------




bocadRillo dijo:


> Exactamente.
> Hay que afiliarse masivamente para imponer criterios más acordes con el pensar de la mayoría de los españoles, algo que se logrará cuando empiece a obtener representación política el año que viene.
> Quedarse sentado quejándose de lo que no nos gusta no sirve de nada. Hay que ACTUAR. Y la mayoría de la gente está agilipollada.



Eso es una soberana gilipollez sin una estructura que dirija el cambio. Por cierto, esa estrategia fue diseñada por Trotsky y se denomina entrismo.


----------



## Bestiaju (14 Jul 2018)

Masacroso dijo:


> VOX acaba de ser eliminado, de un plumazo, como opción de voto. Excelente hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 18:30 ----------
> 
> ...



No me jodas que tu ibas a votar a VOX.... 

No sabes como lloraremos tu perdida...


----------



## bocadRillo (15 Jul 2018)

George A. dijo:


> Vaya retrasados, aún creyendo que una PARTIDOCRACIA tiene representación. Todos los que entran tienen que estar alineados en torno al consenso de los partidos. Los imbéciles no saben que votar a uno es votar a todos en bloque.
> 
> Por retrasados infantiles que aún creen en el Estado de partidos seguiremos siendo pisoteados sin fín.
> 
> ...




Entonces, la alternativa que propones es que nos quedemos en casa a rascarnos la entrepierna mientras todo se va a la mierda.
Muy coherente, sí ::

---------- Post added 15-jul-2018 at 18:12 ----------




Masacroso dijo:


> VOX acaba de ser eliminado, de un plumazo, como opción de voto. Excelente hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 18:30 ----------
> 
> ...



¿No me digas? ¡Qué listo eres!
Venga, danos las pautas a seguir, figura, te escuchamos.
::


----------



## George A (16 Jul 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Entonces, la alternativa que propones es que nos quedemos en casa a rascarnos la entrepierna mientras todo se va a la mierda.
> Muy coherente, sí :::



Claro, la alternativa es ir a reír las gracias a quien se ríe de ti mientras te aplasta y se introduce en un sistema diseñado para la corrupción que está haciendo que todo se vaya a la mierda. Muy inteligente y el summum de la coherencia, sí.


----------



## Sigh (16 Jul 2018)

Vaya puñado de patrañadas...


----------



## Noticias (19 Sep 2018)

Este hilo debería tener chincheta.


----------



## Sonico (19 Sep 2018)

GreenBack dijo:


> Esto es un trabajo bien pagado del PP, un dossier de mierda en toda regla.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 12:44 ----------
> 
> ...



*Si quieren tirar mierda a VOX es porque van por buen camino. Yo les voto.*


----------



## Lukytrike (19 Sep 2018)

Guau, guau!


----------



## dabuti (8 Oct 2018)

Demoledor y bien currado.............


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

el miedo del progretariado, mis risas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Oct 2018)

No es un jilo es una puta tesis muajajajja.


----------



## RetroMachoAlfa (8 Oct 2018)

_"LLega el fin de los progres"_ Don Santiago Abascal Conde, 7 octubre 2018. 

Hay que votar con la cabeza, no con el corazón. 
No van a ser perfectos al 100%, pero es la única via que queda para salvar España.


----------



## Futuroscuro (8 Oct 2018)

Los que se autodenominan patriotas y cargan contra VOX porque es amiguito de Israel y es disidencia controlada, y es criptosionista y bla, bla, bla, es como eso tios de 45 años que no follan porque están esperando a una chortina de 20 años que encima tenga dinero y les ponga la cama. 

Puñeteros inmaduros, os pensáis que va a venir el partido perfecto a sacaros las castañas del fuego mientras azotáis el teclado con furia falangista mientras la izquierda se caga en vuestra vida esperando que un Unicornio os lleve a Dios sabe dónde.

VOX es lo mejor que tenemos, no lo mejor, y si tanta rabia os da que sea amigo de Israel, afiliaos e intentad cambiar algo fuera de vuestra habitación.

Pero da igual, los puristas no cambiaréis, seguiréis votando a Falange, DN, AES, y todas las siglas del mundo que os prometan que Carlos V volverá y reconquistará España.

Seguid así, mientras seguiremos unos cuantos intentando que esto no se hunda y peleando para que en cuatro días un Mohamed no nos obligue a convertirnos al Islam y una bollera no nos denuncie por haberle rozado el hombro.


----------



## enladrillador (8 Oct 2018)

Gracias por desenmascarar a estos chorizos y sinvergüenzas.


----------



## hurdygurdy (9 Oct 2018)

Impresionante el curre del creador del hilo ¿Y estos son los que van a salvar a la Patria? jojojo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

las 3 razones por las que voto a vox

-joder a los progres

-joder a los rojijiprogres

-joder a la mass mierda progre, es decir, a toda la mass mierda


----------



## Orisos (9 Oct 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Pero da igual, *los puristas no cambiaréis*, seguiréis votando a Falange, DN, AES, y todas las siglas del mundo que os prometan que Carlos V volverá y reconquistará España.
> .



Efectivamente.Algunos no vendemos nuestros ideales por un puñado de Shekels y algun asiento en este sistema corrupto.

Toma tus diez,goy.


----------



## Futuroscuro (9 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Efectivamente.Algunos no vendemos nuestros ideales por un puñado de Shekels y algun asiento en este sistema corrupto.
> 
> Toma tus diez,goy.



Tu actitud te convierte en cómplice sionista, eso es lo que te jode. Quédate con tu moneda, te la mereces más que yo.


----------



## Orisos (9 Oct 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Tu actitud te convierte en cómplice sionista, eso es lo que te jode. Quédate con tu moneda, te la mereces más que yo.



Si tio,y tambien en complice del asesinato de Kenedy,del calentamiento global y de la aparicion del Daesh en Filipinas.

Un identitario español nunca votara a un partido con una cubana,un negro,un judio y un monton de gitanos como cabezas de lista en ayuntamientos de toda España...¿Te enteras?

Todo el que vote a VOX es un jodido vendido al capital y la juderia internacional.


----------



## Futuroscuro (9 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Si tio,y tambien en complice del asesinato de Kenedy,del calentamiento global y de la aparicion del Daesh en Filipinas.
> 
> Un identitario español nunca votara a un partido con una cubana,un negro,un judio y un monton de gitanos como cabezas de lista en ayuntamientos de toda España...¿Te enteras?
> 
> Todo el que vote a VOX es un jodido vendido al capital y la juderia internacional.



Otra multicuenta creando la enésima polémica vacua y ridícula. No voy a caer.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

Votaré a vox.


----------



## Orisos (9 Oct 2018)

Los voxemitas se han podemizado.

Ahora chupan polla kosher y repiten las mismas chorraditas infantiles que los podemitas cuando se hicieron famosos.

"El miedo va a cambiar de bando"

¿Os suena,voxemitas?

Menudos payasos....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

los votaré por esto

Abascal propone la expulsión de Echenique, un extranjero que ataca las libertades en España - YouTube


----------



## enladrillador (9 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Un identitario español nunca votara a un partido con una cubana,un negro,un judio y un monton de gitanos como cabezas de lista en ayuntamientos de toda España...¿Te enteras?



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:





pero si tú votas a mugremos.:XX::XX:


----------



## Bestiaju (9 Oct 2018)

¿En serio que los "itontitarios" no vais a votar a VOX porque no son lo suficientemente racistas o antisemitas? ¡¡¡DIOS SANTO!!! Que horror....

Haced correr la voz de esta buena nueva.... creo que perderán votos a raudales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> el miedo del progretariado, mis risas.



Siempre dices lo mismo, o eres un bot ruso o directamente retrasado. ¿Te has tomado ya tus medicinas?:XX:


----------



## Futuroscuro (9 Oct 2018)

Perfil del indentitario que rabia con VOX porque ha conseguido más en un par de años que ellos en 40:


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Oct 2018)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Toda la derecha europea está al servicio de Israel. Orban y Netanyahu son intimos amigos. No le busqueis 5 piernas al gato, a quien le interesa menos que Europa se llene de moros es a Israel



No es que estén al servicio, es que no permiten a cierta derecha llegar, si no tienen el visto bueno de la élite judía no se les da cancha y se acaban extinguiendo o siendo marginales, incluso se muere alguno.

¿El BNP tambien es projudío?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Oct 2018)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> No es que estén al servicio, es que no permiten a cierta derecha llegar, si no tienen el visto bueno de la élite judía no se les da cancha y se acaban extinguiendo o siendo marginales, incluso se muere alguno.
> 
> ¿El BNP tambien es projudío?





Andréi Kononov: "Podemos y ElDiario.es están conectados con George Soros a través de AECID"


:XX::XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Oct 2018)

Josewf dijo:


> VOX nos va a proporcionar grandes momentos cuando sus lideres vayan asomando la cabecita y podamos diseccionarlos divertidamente con las miserias de sus vidas o mas bien con sus miserables vidas.




Pablo el chepas Mezquitas ya la mostró hace tiempo y hay retrasados que siguen votándoles


----------



## ZX8 (7 Nov 2018)

Se abren muchos hilos sobre VOX para enterrar el gran hilo sobre VOX que es éste.


----------



## INVICTVS (15 Nov 2018)

RetroMachoAlfa dijo:


> _"LLega el fin de los progres"_ Don Santiago Abascal Conde, 7 octubre 2018.
> 
> Hay que votar con la cabeza, no con el corazón.
> No van a ser perfectos al 100%, pero es la única via que queda para salvar España.



¿Salvar España tal y como está mediante el voto? :XX: :XX:


Vaya generación de pusilánimes.


----------



## RetroMachoAlfa (15 Nov 2018)

INVICTVS dijo:


> ¿Salvar España tal y como está mediante el voto? :XX: :XX:
> 
> 
> Vaya generación de pusilánimes.



obviamente el voto solo es un medio, no un fin.

Esta en marcha un proceso revolucionario, España puede acabar como Venezuela, y lo van a conseguir mediante el voto. Si quieres llama también pusilánimes a los rojos, verás que risa cuando empiecen con las checas y las sacas. 

Los partidos patriotas no sacan a duras penas unos miles de votos, y algunos ya piensan en algunos medios, que por cierto, que bien les vendría a los frentepopulistas para hacer purga, cuando no estaba claro ni en el mismo 18 de julio.
Mejor pecar de pusilanimidad que de soberbia.


----------



## FilósofoenMatrix (15 Nov 2018)

VOX se va a comer a toda la progresiada y yo lo voy a celebrar con champagne


----------



## Peluche (22 Dic 2018)

Mañana seguire leyendo....

PERO, ME REAFIRMO QUE VOTARE A VOX

Buenas noches


----------



## Alex Cosma (29 Dic 2018)

*La nueva estafa: Vox

SOBRE EL AUGE DE LA EXTREMA DERECHA*


----------



## Funciovago (2 Ene 2019)

Votad a quien os de la gana, la realidad es que votando no vais a cambiar vuestra vida, y eso es precisamente lo que buscan, hacer perder el tiempo a la gente y que el pueblo se limite a votar, en lugar de hacer otras cosas con las que si se puede cambiar el rumbo del país.

La gente ya ha perdido la esperanza en Podemos, pero han conseguido que todos los manifestantes del 15m se queden de brazos cruzados, pensando que votando a podemos iban a conseguir algo xD suena ridículo pero les ha salido de maravilla.

*Vox es otro partido como podemos, un partido "antisistema" promocionado por los medios del sistema, blanco y en botella.*


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Ene 2019)

Este jailo es oroooo!!


----------



## raum (11 Ene 2019)

Muy buen hilo


----------



## -Alexia- (12 Ene 2019)

Que suba que suba...


----------



## esNecesario (25 Ene 2019)

Funciovago dijo:


> Votad a quien os de la gana, la realidad es que votando no vais a cambiar vuestra vida, y eso es precisamente lo que buscan, hacer perder el tiempo a la gente y que el pueblo se limite a votar, en lugar de hacer *otras cosas con las que si se puede cambiar el rumbo del país.*




La gente está tan agilipollada que valga como muestra que uno mencione EN ESTE FORO la huelga general para ejercer presión anti-invasión y a la gente de derechas le entra urticaria solo con oir la palabra huelga. Hasta te llaman progre. Así de agilipollados y manipulados estamos, tanto los de un lado como los del otro.

Que sí, que los sindicatos están comprados por el Estado. Pero ahora con las redes podemos unirnos, uy he dicho Podemos? :fiufiu: :ouch:, los de arriba lo tienen todo atado y bien atado, que ni siquiera se puede hablar ya de huelga de remeros entre los anti-invasión. ienso: 

Buen hilo por cierto.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (22 Feb 2019)

Con el cambio de foro el número de carácteres se ha reducido y no me deja editar más los post principales ni para cambiar las url y poner los vídeos bien.





Futuroscuro dijo:


> Perfil del indentitario que rabia con VOX porque ha conseguido más en un par de años que ellos en 40:


----------



## elmegaduque (22 Feb 2019)

MASIVAMENTE.


----------



## terro6666 (24 Feb 2019)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Es curioso que lo unico en lo que podéis criticar son en temas racistas jojojojo menudo retraso de la izmierda cortocircuitada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk



Lo mismo he pensado yo, que es lo que le molesta la cm, que sean racistas o que tengan negros en sus filas.


----------



## userwords (24 Feb 2019)

Disidencia controlada como todo el corralito.

multiculturalismo mason meteinmigrantes vendecementos. Partitocracia y Patocracia.
La solución votar fuera del corralito ideologico de pp-podemos-vox-psoe-ciudadanos-iu
a partidos Nacionalistas de verdad, antes que capitalistas, comunistas ni socialistas. Nacionalismo puro y duro expulsainmigrantes dejando de lado teorias económicas. Porque con echar a 15 millones de inmigrantes tenemos trabajo y riqueza para los nacionales sea como sea y no parimos como ratas desesperadas que vienen a robar segundos países después de reventar los suyos propios. Que se coman sus responsabilidades allí de donde vengan tras parir como ratas y hundirlo todo.
Todo partido que no ofrezca eso es parte de la masonería multiculturalista, una marioneta.
Todo partido que no ofrezca la repatriacion de todos los inmigrantes desaparecerá CON INDEPENDENCIA DE SU IDEOLOGIA.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Feb 2019)

Cuanto tiempo libre tienen algunos creando mensajes e hilos, ni que les pagaran por ello.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (25 Feb 2019)

No es la primera vez que me preguntan que es lo que hay que hacer cuando es una pregunta con una respuesta que no tengo. Hace poco justo me di el piro del país a trabajar fuera y dudo que vuelva. No veo futuro alguno en España de momento. Si acaso hay cambio no serémos nosotros quien lo veamos.

Solo digo que si vais a ir a votar lo que hay hacedlo consecuentemente sabiendo que nada sino a peor va cambiar para evitar desengaños cuando se bajen los pantalones, privaticen algo que en efecto está planeado ya. Votar se ha convertido en elegir el método de tortura conocido, en un o te paso a cuchillo, a espada en el corazón o a garrote vil lentamente pero el fin va ser el mismo.


----------



## Mineroblanco (8 Mar 2019)

Resumiendo, la mayoría de los jefes de Vox son miembros de la casta de millonarios españoles, y han sido políticos con cargos importantes en el PP.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (11 Mar 2019)

Ahora algunas imágenes ya ni se pueden ni ver, el imbécil de calvolopez no contesta los privados ni ha aumentado el número de carácteres y el foro no hay quien lo trague. Tendré que crear todo desde 0 haciendo copypastes, de momento ya no me meto a leer tanto como antes. Manda cojones.


----------



## kyohan (22 Mar 2019)

Otro hilo troll, y van....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Mar 2019)

tag: retrasado infiltrado del cni caga hilo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (2 Abr 2019)

Gracias por el hilo, no voy a votar a nadie, son TODOS pura mierda y estafa.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (28 Abr 2019)

upeo


----------



## anestesia (28 Abr 2019)

VOX, cuando el patriotismo es un negocio - La Tribuna de España

Pero no sólo VOX es un negocio para unos pocos, ¿QUé ha hecho el PPSOE?
PPSOE - La Corrupción en España viaja en Alta Velocidad - 25 años de AVE…de Rapiña
51.775 millones € y la hemorragia continua.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (29 Abr 2019)

Acabo de enterarme de las eslecciones en España, a gitanopanchi vox le ha costado caro ser un partido progre más del r78. Han borrado y todo el vídeo de mi firma en el que monasterio dice que iban a darle la nacionalidad a toda sudamerica solo por sentirse española, si, tal como lo escuchais.

Después de ésto vox va hundirse mientras cogen poltrona y meten a sus marrones al parlamento. Se desinflará como un globo, lo máximo que pueden hacer ya lo acaban de hacer, la próxima no llegan ni a 10, va pasar como con upyd.


----------



## TORRES100 (3 May 2019)

Y lo cachondo es que van a llenar estadios en la campaña de las municipales mientras que el PP va a dar los mítines en los pasillos de los mercados-


----------



## Anton wesker stark (8 May 2019)

Tras la comida de rabo a panchitos y gitanos ahora viene. La máxima comida de polla a musulmonos. Como les gusta borrar la caquita, igual que el vídeo de monasterio en el que dice que va dar la nacionalidad a todos sudamericano que se sienta español. Solo les falta gritar SI SE PUEDE





















Paga irán y los terroristas legalizados en otro tiempo a golpe de talonario por ellos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Dic 2019)

Esto es lo que TRINCAN los ROBAPERAS del VOX PUS DEI, de la "l'autonomía" que iban a "quitá"


----------



## reconvertido (16 Dic 2019)

Anton wesker stark dijo:


> Acabo de enterarme de las eslecciones en España, a gitanopanchi vox le ha costado caro ser un partido progre más del r78. Han borrado y todo el vídeo de mi firma en el que monasterio dice que iban a darle la nacionalidad a toda sudamerica solo por sentirse española, si, tal como lo escuchais.
> 
> Después de ésto vox va hundirse mientras cogen poltrona y meten a sus marrones al parlamento. Se desinflará como un globo, lo máximo que pueden hacer ya lo acaban de hacer, la próxima no llegan ni a 10, va pasar como con upyd.



Ese vídeo hay que encontrarlo y resubirlo y extendefrlo.
¿Qué programa de qué cadena era?


----------



## Mineroblanco (16 Dic 2019)

Eres muy malo y haces llorar a los voceros, criticando a su ídolo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Dic 2019)

*52 diputados y subiendo

JODEOS

pd, este hilo es cojonudo para meter mugre en ignorados*


----------



## Villalón (16 Dic 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Eres muy malo y haces llorar a los voceros, criticando a su ídolo.



Está claro de VOX es una mierda teledirigida desde Israel y están en la pomada igual que Potemos y el resto y que lo único que hacen es representar el papel de "poli bueno" que les han encomendado los de arriba en este teatro. Por eso los Voxtontos necesitan algo a lo que aferrarse pensando que va a llegar un Mesías de la nada que les va a salvar.


----------



## Genomito (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## LMLights (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## *Fr33* (14 Abr 2021)

LMLights dijo:


>



Todo el dia comiendole los webos a los sionistas.


----------



## chemarin (14 Abr 2021)

@Anton wesker stark llevas desaparecido dos años, ya has lanzado toda la bilis contra VOX y ¿desapareces? Hilo muy currado sin duda, menudo delincuente eres, dices que no eres pudremita pero revisando tus hilos casualmente todos contra VOX.


----------



## LMLights (24 Abr 2021)

*Fr33* dijo:


> Todo el dia comiendole los webos a los sionistas.





StackPath











Vox aprovecha una iniciativa contra el Holocausto para que el Congreso condene el nacionalsocialismo y el comunismo


Vox quiere que Pleno del Congreso rinda homenaje a "todas las personas que sufrieron persecución en...




www.europapress.es













Vox presenta una moción de condena del Holocausto que rechazó en Valencia


El partido, que rechazó una declaración porque además del antisemitismo, condenaba la LGTBIfobia y la islamofobia, reconoce ahora a los homosexuales como perseguidos




elpais.com


----------



## WKTS (11 May 2021)

¡¡¡BOOOOOMMM!!!: Mª ÁNGELES BARROSO SANTANA, SECRETARIA Y TESORERA DE VOX LAS PALMAS, DIRIGE UN CENTRO PARA AMEGOS MENAS (MARROQUÍES, SUBSAHARIANOS)


Y así con todo en Vox. Consejos vendo y para mi no tengo. Una alto cargo de Vox Las Palmas dirige un centro de menores migrantes en Canarias La secretaria y tesorera de Vox Las Palmas dirige un centro de menores extranjeros no acompañados en Gran Canaria. María de los Ángeles Barroso...




www.burbuja.info










VOX y las vacunas infantiles.


(4-1-2021) Edito para poner lo último que ha dicho VOX sobre la vacuna. De momento han recuperado mi voto. Son los únicos que dicen algo así. Que se vacune el que quiera y el que no quiera que no se vacune. Y nada de listas negras respetando la libertad individual ante todo. La abstención para...




www.burbuja.info










MONJASTERIO VOX insiste: "HAY QUE PONER AL EJÉRCITO A VACUNAR"


En el debate de la CAM. MASIVAMENTE: VOX pide que VETERINARIOS Y DENTISTAS pongan vacunas en una CAMPAÑA MASIVA público-privada Hágase. sonrisa:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parmel (6 Abr 2022)

arriba


----------



## Parmel (6 Abr 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Corrupción? Y dónde gobierna VOX?



A este hijo de puta repugnante no le hagáis caso.


----------



## Parmel (6 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @Anton wesker stark llevas desaparecido dos años, ya has lanzado toda la bilis contra VOX y ¿desapareces? Hilo muy currado sin duda, menudo delincuente eres, dices que no eres pudremita pero revisando tus hilos casualmente todos contra VOX.



Cerdo.


----------



## Parmel (6 Abr 2022)

Pablo_Iglesias dijo:


> Desde luego son aspectos muy negativos, sobretodo el lameculismo a Israel, pero, que relación tiene todo eso con la corrupción?
> Aún así, sigue siendo mejor opción que el resto de partidos, aunque sea solo por su oposición a la ideología de género y al feminismo.



¿No tiene nada que ver con la corrupción? ¿Y la financiación ilegal de Vox por parte de judíos iraníes del exilio?


----------



## Blackmoon (6 Abr 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> A este hijo de puta repugnante no le hagáis caso.



Porqué contestas un post de hace 4 años?

Hoy no te tomaste la medicación?. Jajaja!!


----------



## Parmel (6 Abr 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Porqué contestas un post de hace 4 años?
> 
> Yo hoy no me he tomado te la medicación?. Jajaja!!



Se escribe "¿por qué...? puto analfabeto de mierda. Y me da igual la medicación que tomes, podrido hijo de puta.


----------



## Blackmoon (6 Abr 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Se escribe "¿por qué...? puto analfabeto de mierda. Y me da igual la medicación que tomes, podrido hijo de puta.



Que eres toooonnntoooo!! Jajaja!!

Que contestas a post de hace 4 años, bodoque subnormal!!!


----------



## Parmel (6 Abr 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Que eres toooonnntoooo!! Jajaja!!
> 
> Que contestas a post de hace 4 años, bodoque subnormal!!!



Contesto a lo que me sale de la puta polla perra sionista.


----------



## Blackmoon (6 Abr 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Contesto a lo que me sale de la puta polla perra sionista.



Normal, porque eres toooonnntoooo...


----------



## Parmel (6 Abr 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Normal, porque soy toooonnntoooo...



Siiiiiií...


----------



## Parmel (8 Abr 2022)

VICTORIA NULAND O LA JUDÍA SIONISTA QUE PROVOCÓ LA GUERRA


EL PAYASO Y SU TITIRITERA "NEOCON" VICTORIA NULAND. Por supuesto, Zelenski no actúa solo, tras de sí se agazapa la entera logia neocon sionista estadounidense que controla el Pentágono. Conviene mencionar, bajo este concepto, a la judía de ascendencia ucraniana Victoria Nuland, esposa del judío Rob




carrer-la-marca.eu


----------

